# Matt Gaetz Is Said to Be Investigated Over Possible Sexual Relationship With a Girl, 17



## makeoutparadise (Mar 30, 2021)

> The DOJ is reportedly investigating whether Rep. Matt Gaetz had a sexual relationship with a 17-year-old girl.
> Investigators are said to be looking into whether Gaetz violated federal sex trafficking laws.
> The inquiry is part of a broader probe into a Gaetz ally who was charged with 14 felony counts last year.
> See more stories on Insider's business page.
> ...











						The DOJ is reportedly investigating whether Rep. Matt Gaetz had a sexual relationship with a 17-year-old and violated sex-trafficking laws
					

The New York Times reported the investigation began under Attorney General William Barr and senior Trump administration officials were aware of it.




					www.businessinsider.com

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Mar 30, 2021)

Such family values.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Old 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 30, 2021)

Investigation is reportedly focused on whether sex trafficking laws were violated​


> Matt Gaetz, a Republican congressman from Florida and close ally of former president Donald Trump, is being investigated over allegations that he had a sexual relationship with a 17-year-old and paid her to travel with him, the _New York Times_ reported.
> 
> 
> The investigation is said to be focused on whether Mr Gaetz violated sex trafficking laws, the newspaper said, citing three people briefed on it.
> ...











						Matt Gaetz investigated over claims he had a sexual relationship with a 17-year-old, report says
					

Investigation is reportedly focused on whether sex trafficking laws were violated




					www.independent.co.uk
				







> Representative Matt Gaetz, Republican of Florida and a close ally of former President Donald J. Trump, is being investigated by the Justice Department over whether he had a sexual relationship with a 17-year-old and paid for her to travel with him, according to three people briefed on the matter.
> 
> Investigators are examining whether Mr. Gaetz violated federal sex trafficking laws, the people said. A variety of federal statutes make it illegal to induce someone under 18 to travel over state lines to engage in sex in exchange for money or something of value. The Justice Department regularly prosecutes such cases, and offenders often receive severe sentences.
> 
> ...





> Around that time, federal authorities seized Mr. Greenberg’s phone and laptop, according to court records. They discovered evidence that Mr. Greenberg, whose job responsibilities included issuing licenses, was creating fake identification cards for himself and a teenage girl, and was experimenting with holograms used on permits for concealed firearms, according to court documents.
> Two months later,  on the sex trafficking charge. From May to November 2017, prosecutors said, Mr. Greenberg targeted the girl, who was between 14 and 17, saying he “recruited” and “solicited” her for sex acts in exchange for unspecified perks or favors.
> Mr. Greenberg worked in advertising before running successfully at the age of 31 in 2016 for tax collector in Seminole County.
> Within days of taking office, he fired three employees who had supported his predecessor and began spending more than $1.5 million in taxpayer money on personal expenses, including guns, ammunition, body armor and a drone, as well as on computers for his own cryptocurrency venture, a county audit later revealed.
> ...


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 30, 2021)

This aged well

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 30, 2021)

Made this thread a min ahead of ya! Ha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 30, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Made this thread a min ahead of ya! Ha



Ah shit. Well a mod could close this one then


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 30, 2021)

Death Certificate said:


> This aged well


Just old enough or not old enough.

Well, Gaetz is in trouble regardless.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 30, 2021)

Family Values TM

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2021)

Was already a thread on this so merging them up


----------



## Superstars (Mar 30, 2021)

Yes, watch this become a big deal [Even if not remotely true]....Meanwhile we got the mainstream media turning face on Crooked Hunter Biden's woes and Eric "Honeypot" Suckerwell who still has his intelligence job after being compromised by a Chinese commie spy!

Democrastians...It's...A scared religion

Reactions: Winner 2 | Disagree 2 | Dislike 5


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Mar 30, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Democrastians...A scared religion


But the Trump cult somehow wasn't?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 30, 2021)

99% chance this is a nothingburger. 

Let's see what they find.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 30, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Yes, watch this become a big deal [Even if not remotely true]....Meanwhile we got the mainstream media turning face on Crooked Hunter Biden's woes and Eric "Honeypot" Suckerwell who still has his intelligence job after being compromised by a Chinese commie spy!
> 
> Democrastians...It's...A scared religion



I swear this was the same shit you said when it came to Roy Moore 


Also

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 30, 2021)

Death Certificate said:


> I swear this was the same shit you said when it came to Roy Moore
> 
> 
> Also


NF has a search function we could find out

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Superstars (Mar 30, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> But the Trump cult somehow wasn't?


Did they kneel to BLM? How about the entire democratic congress swamp with African garbs?

That was despicable!


Death Certificate said:


> I swear this was the same shit you said when it came to Roy Moore
> 
> 
> Also


What?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 30, 2021)

> "I only know that it has to do with women," Gaetz told The Times. "I have a suspicion that someone is trying to recategorize my generosity to ex-girlfriends as something more untoward."


how many ex girlfriends this guy got that are 17? how you gonna be accused of fuccing a high schooler talking about they mad cause of my generosity?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 30, 2021)

Matt Gaez also teased that he's thinking about quitting Congress...this is possibly the reason.

Reactions: Informative 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Superstars (Mar 30, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> NF has a search function we could find out


Please find out. I don't know what he's chatting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Mar 30, 2021)

Even Tucker is like "Bruh."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2021)

Is it too late to do my Pizza Gaetz joke?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 31, 2021)

oh no i hope matty will be doing just ok!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 31, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 31, 2021)

...man, either Gaetz just implicated Tucker in all of this (hence his reaction) or he was trying to implicate him...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 31, 2021)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...man, either Gaetz just implicated Tucker in all of this (hence his reaction) or he was trying to implicate him...


----------



## Pliskin (Mar 31, 2021)

Lol.

Also Tucker has like zero facial expression range.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 31, 2021)

Pliskin said:


> Lol.
> 
> Also Tucker has like zero facial expression range.


All that bowtox

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 31, 2021)

Republicans deflecting onto the dems with that satanic baby eating paedophile story, when they are the real beasts. It's like the satanic panic from the religious conservatives all over again in the 80s, when they claimed the same about heavy metal and satanism... then a massive paedophile ring was found amongst the Catholics and evangelicals.

Republicans are great at projecting... then when called out they do the "what... what about, what about... w-what, what about!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 31, 2021)

GRIMMM said:


> Republicans deflecting onto the dems with that satanic baby eating paedophile story, when they are the real beasts. It's like the satanic panic from the religious conservatives all over again in the 80s, when they claimed the same about heavy metal and satanism... then a massive paedophile ring was found amongst the Catholics and evangelicals.
> 
> Republicans are great at projecting... then when called out they do the "what... what about, what about... w-what, what about!"


In spite of all their fake outrage Republicans are the ones that are the people  who try and get others canceled 

from the blacklists of the Macarthy Era

to stay at home moms trying to say pokemon is a plan of Satan or that Batman and Robin are gay and there fore should be banned

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Superstars (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Pliskin (Mar 31, 2021)

The guy is literally carrying the awkwardness from his Tucker interview into his tweets, same energy.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 31, 2021)

Well that’s matt side of the story in the court of public opinion
What will he say under oath I wonder

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Pliskin (Mar 31, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Well that’s matt side of the story in the court of public opinion
> What will he say under oath I wonder


If past headlines are any indication 'no reasonable person would take my statements seriously' seems  to be very popular right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 31, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 31, 2021)

Death Certificate said:


> This aged well


lmao your wish is our command, GaetzGate 


Superstars said:


> Yes, watch this become a big deal [Even if not remotely true]....Meanwhile we got the mainstream media turning face on Crooked Hunter Biden's woes and Eric "Honeypot" Suckerwell who still has his intelligence job after being compromised by a Chinese commie spy!
> 
> Democrastians...It's...A scared religion


Hunter isn't a member of CONGRESS, he's a private citizen.  Gaetz has been secretly living with an underage boy, so explain that one.

This probe started under Trump, signed off by Bill Barr, so either his own party wants him out or there's something of substance here.
Funny how Fox guests always seem to "have the tapes" but they never get released... when so many sensitive things are able to get released at the drop of a hat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 31, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Well that’s matt side of the story in the court of public opinion
> What will he say under oath I wonder


Well they need to produce enough evidence to put him on the stand before that happens.

What are the chances they never get there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Mar 31, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Is it too late to do my Pizza Gaetz joke?


Never too late.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 31, 2021)

He is definitely a beast.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 31, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Well they need to produce enough evidence to put him on the stand before that happens.


I think you mean "enough evidence to try him."

They can't require him to take the stand at all, he has a 5th Amendment protection there.  And since his testimony can only hurt him in this case it would be foolish for him to take the stand.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 31, 2021)

WorkingMoogle said:


> I think you mean "enough evidence to try him."


Not really any difference but sure.


WorkingMoogle said:


> They can't require him to take the stand at all, he has a 5th Amendment protection there.  And since his testimony can only hurt him in this case it would be foolish for him to take the stand.


My point wasn't actually about whether he would testify or not and more about how flimsy their "evidence" may be.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 31, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Hunter isn't a member of CONGRESS, he's a private citizen.  Gaetz has been secretly living with an underage boy, so explain that one.


lol I'm not defending or accusing Gaetz. Just waiting for evidence like we got on the train wreck that is Hunter Biden. Who is directly tied to the president.


Subarashii said:


> This probe started under Trump, signed off by Bill Barr, so either his own party wants him out or there's something of substance here.
> Funny how Fox guests always seem to "have the tapes" but they never get released... when so many sensitive things are able to get released at the drop of a hat.


Being under investigation doesn't mean there is substance. But we'll see.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Mar 31, 2021)

Superstars said:


> ol I'm not defending or accusing Gaetz. Just waiting for evidence like we got on the train wreck that is Hunter Biden. Who is directly tied to the president.


Did people want for evidence on Hunter Biden? Or did they just happily hop on the conspiracy train when they heard a blind computer repairman stole his laptop?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 31, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Not really any difference but sure.
> 
> My point wasn't actually about whether he would testify or not and more about how flimsy their "evidence" may be.


The question of whether he testifies or not isn't really related to the evidence, it's related to how his testimony could help.

In this situation, innocent or guilty, his testimony can't really help his position.  Thus, innocent or guilty, the only option of his testimony is it would hurt him.  No lawyer will recommend he take the stand under that circumstance.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 31, 2021)

Superstars said:


> lol I'm not defending or accusing Gaetz. Just waiting for evidence like we got on the train wreck that is Hunter Biden. Who is directly tied to the president.
> 
> *Being under investigation doesn't mean there is substance. But we'll see.*


What evidence was that? A blind computer repair guy and where was all that info that Fox said was going to be released?

You say that about Gaetz but not about Hunter  
#Hypocrite


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 31, 2021)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The question of whether he testifies or not isn't really related to the evidence, it's related to how his testimony could help.
> 
> In this situation, innocent or guilty, his testimony can't really help his position.  Thus, innocent or guilty, the only option of his testimony is it would hurt him.  No lawyer will recommend he take the stand under that circumstance.


Sure but that's not relevant to me because my point isn't about his testimony but about their evidence.

@makeoutparadise wants him under oath, so direct you information toward him.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 31, 2021)

GRIMMM said:


> He is definitely a beast.


You’re saying he’s not a bottom?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 31, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> What evidence was that?


Pictures and videos of Hunter Biden with underage nearly naked children and prostitutes?



Subarashii said:


> You say that about Gaetz but not about Hunter
> #Hypocrite


Probably because there is actual evidence you can view for yourself on Hunter.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Superstars (Mar 31, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Did people want for evidence on Hunter Biden? Or did they just happily hop on the conspiracy train when they heard a blind computer repairman stole his laptop?





Subarashii said:


> What evidence was that? A blind computer repair guy and where was all that info that Fox said was going to be released?
> 
> You say that about Gaetz but not about Hunter
> #Hypocrite


Sigh, Why don't you read the emails. Also see the eye witness testimony from Tony bobulonski.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 31, 2021)

Hillary is still not in Jail
The Election was not over turned 
And Hunter walks free

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 31, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Gaetz has been secretly living with an underage boy


...What?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 31, 2021)

Look at him trying to get Alibi from Tucker lol...looks super guilty to me. Even Tucker though it was weird for an interview.
 Considering the investigation started under Trump and Barr. Hard to say its bias against Conservatives, since Matt was a pretty loyal trump soldier. 
Also Newsmax leak before this story comes out? Come on Gaetz is clearly aiming for higher office Senate, Governor and/or President. No way he is retiring from Politics this early with no scandal and leaving the House like that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 31, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Sigh, Why don't you read the emails. Also see the eye witness testimony from Tony bobulonski.


Where is Tony now?  And how is he more credible than the nothing burger of the investigation?


Big Brain Biden! said:


> ...What?


You didn't know about his adopted son that he kept secret from everyone until he accidentally outed himself and had to tell us?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 31, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Pictures and videos of Hunter Biden with underage nearly naked children and prostitutes?
> 
> 
> Probably because there is actual evidence you can view for yourself on Hunter.


Really? Cuz I can't find anything.
A private citizen doing drugs and hiring prostitutes is hardly something for you to care about.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 31, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Really? Cuz I can't find anything.


You're not looking.



Subarashii said:


> A private citizen doing drugs and hiring prostitutes is hardly something for you to care about.


It is when they are underage, like 12 years old underage.

Also I will care about whatever the fuck I want to care about lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 31, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> You’re saying he’s not a bottom?


A "beast" in Scotland means a paedophile.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 31, 2021)

GRIMMM said:


> A "beast" in Scotland means a paedophile.


Man, that's really confusing because if you work out a lot and get big (e.g. The Rock) you're a beast.



ShinAkuma said:


> You're not looking.
> 
> 
> It is when they are underage, like 12 years old underage.
> ...


Is this like a Daily Caller exclusive? I saw some Adult Friend Finder emails with everything redacted so it couldda been to the author of the article

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 31, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Is this like a Daily Caller exclusive? I saw some Adult Friend Finder emails with everything redacted so it couldda been to the author of the article


Hunters entire laptop was dumped online. Nothing redacted so you could see his nude ass in all it's glory if you wanted. A few news outlets did show some of the more disturbing imagery with the usual censoring to protect the faint of heart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 31, 2021)

GRIMMM said:


> A "beast" in Scotland means a paedophile.


I did not ken that

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 31, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Hunters entire laptop was dumped online. Nothing redacted so you could see his nude ass in all it's glory if you wanted. A few news outlets did show some of the more disturbing imagery with the usual censoring to protect the faint of heart.


If I have to go to the dark web to find shiz I'm not gonna find it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 31, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> If I have to go to the dark web to find shiz I'm not gonna find it.


It's on the regular web, but probably being cock blocked by Google or some shit. If you really want to see it you can find it but will probably need to do some digging.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Van Basten (Mar 31, 2021)

Folks really bringing up Hunter Biden.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 31, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> It's on the regular web, but probably being cock blocked by Google or some shit. If you really want to see it you can find it but will probably need to do some digging.


Or you could just link me.  PMs exist you know.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 31, 2021)

So is Matt gatez counter suing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 31, 2021)

Van Basten said:


> Folks really bringing up Hunter Biden.


When this story first broke I was at the gym and you could see fox news scrambling to do a whataboutism with hunter

CNN was showing Matt and then if I turned my head ever so slightly I saw Hunter Biden in his bath tub on Fox.

even if Hunter got arrested Biden wouldn’t be impeached or thrown out of office

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 31, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Man, that's really confusing because if you work out a lot and get big (e.g. The Rock) you're a beast.


Same. Just depends on the context!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amol (Mar 31, 2021)

Bunch of sick fucks in this thread defending p*d*p**** just because there is R next to his name. 

They are deflecting and working overtime for him with whataboutism.

Hunter got nothing to do with this thread and topic. Not to mention there clearly was no actual evidence as Trump controlled Justice Departement didn't find any. They tried enough. If there was any truth to this he would have been in jail now.

So whole Hunter thing was nothing but political showmanship that didn't land. Facts speak for themselves.

And like I said he got nothing to do with this topic. p*d*p**** supporters clearly doesn't care about that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Mar 31, 2021)

If nothing happened to Hunter Biden (when there were literal explicit child p**n pics), then nothing should happen to Matt Gaetz. 
But, the Feds and media can't be taken seriously anyway, so I'm 99% this story is already fake news.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Mar 31, 2021)

So what's Qanon's take on this? After all they were SO concerned about the children   

Or was that only performative concern when they thought they could smear the left with it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Mar 31, 2021)

Punished Kiba said:


> If nothing happened to Hunter Biden (when there were literal explicit child p**n pics), then nothing should happen to Matt Gaetz.
> But, the Feds and media can't be taken seriously anyway, so I'm 99% this story is already fake news.



Quiet, sicko.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 31, 2021)

If there was actually c porn on that laptop Hunter would have immediately been fried from his asshole outwards. Plus if it was the smoking gun that Rudy and friends thought it was they would have showed it to the major news outlets as well. The fact that they declined to do so says a lot. As far as we know right now he is potentially in trouble with the IRS but that's all. 

Just look at a couple of the things that have been peddled this far.

Obamagate



Antifa storming the capital disguised as Trump supporters.

Oh..  they meant Aunt Tifa... Maybe this one wasn't a lie...

Finally the last big fish voter fraud!!!

Conservatives: The children are under attack!!!

Matt Gaetz: ......

Conservatives:


Just don't quite understand the logic behind this. If the FBI had said they opened an investigation into the same thing by Hunter Biden we wouldn't hear the end of it. Cuomo is being looked at and everyone is so vocal (I don't really have a dog in this fight but there is likely merit behind the investigation).  This just goes to show double standards though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Mar 31, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 31, 2021)

Punished Kiba said:


> If nothing happened to Hunter Biden (when there were literal explicit child p**n pics), then nothing should happen to Matt Gaetz.


Just the usual hypocrisy - The lefty/Dem does the crime but blame the righty/GOP for it.


Punished Kiba said:


> But, the Feds and media can't be taken seriously anyway, so I'm 99% this story is already fake news.


I assume this as well, but if Gaetz is guilty he should hang right beside Hunter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 31, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> If there was actually c porn on that laptop Hunter would have immediately been fried from his asshole outwards. Plus if it was the smoking gun that Rudy and friends thought it was they would have showed it to the major news outlets as well. The fact that they declined to do so says a lot. As far as we know right now he is potentially in trouble with the IRS but that's all.
> 
> Just look at a couple of the things that have been peddled this far.
> 
> ...



Typical GOP: Gaslight, Obstruct, Project...Classic Projection.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Superstars (Mar 31, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Where is Tony now?  And how is he more credible than the nothing burger of the investigation?


The Hunter investigation is still ongoing. Tony left email chains and eye witness testimony. That Hunter held 10 percent stake in a Chinese energy firm for the "Big Guy." Bobuliski identified the Big guy as Joe Biden.

But please distract with this talk shock [so far] about Gaetz.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 31, 2021)

Such right wing snowflakes...you guys really cannot drop support for candidates when it is found out he is a p*d*p**** just because he has a R before his political party.

Such willfully, ignorant sheep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 1, 2021)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Such right wing snowflakes...you guys really cannot drop support for candidates when it is found out he is a p*d*p**** just because he has a R before his political party.
> 
> Such willfully, ignorant sheep


Not sure what reality you are living but no evidence has been presented.

Gaetz hasn't even grabbed children and sniffed them on camera for the world to see.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 1, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Not sure what reality you are living but no evidence has been presented.
> 
> Gaetz hasn't even grabbed children and sniffed them on camera for the world to see.....



You are in denial, snowflake.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 1, 2021)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> You are in denial, snowflake.


Nothing has been presented to deny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 1, 2021)

So read more into whats happening. 
this all came from a crooked tax collector who was stealing IDs and sex trafficking amoung other things
And Matt is some how either a client or apart of this some how.

 Matt is saying he was being extorted to find some FBI guy in Iran  that was missing for 30 years in exchange for these Sex trafficking issues to “go away”

So it seems like the allegations were already there but the guy extorting matt was supposed to fix everything if he found this old guy in Iran *Shrugs.*

I will say this tho old man Billy bar Trump’s AG made it a point to get daily briefings on Matt and made it a point to avoid being seen with him at all cost.

If Trump’s own AG avoids you like the plague the. Ooo boy Matt what have you done?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 1, 2021)

GOP: Dems run a p*d*p**** ring ...but how old is 17 really? i mean....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Apr 1, 2021)

An investigation usually doesn't take this long, so it's likely nothing.



makeoutparadise said:


> GOP: Dems run a p*d*p**** ring ...but how old is 17 really? i mean....



It's legal across Europe, people can get married at that age, not sure about 16. France has an even lower age for coitus for some reason.

Edit: Just checked If you're 16 or 17 you need parental consent for marriage in England and Wales, but can go to Scotland and get married.


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 1, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 1, 2021)

Which begs the question: why would Gaetz do that? Does he know about shady things Tucker did?

Very suspicous interview.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 1, 2021)

Amazing that QAnon believers are obsessed with politicians in p*d*p**** rings yet were completely out to lunch on this Matt Gaetz stuff. Especially when he has been suspect for a while. Then again, these same people believe Donald Trump, who famously hung out with Jefferey Epstein for years, was going to be a messiah who vanquished all of these pedos in government.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 1, 2021)

Vandal Savage said:


> Amazing that QAnon believers are obsessed with politicians in p*d*p**** rings yet were completely out to lunch on this Matt Gaetz stuff. Especially when he has been suspect for a while. Then again, these same people believe Donald Trump, who famously hung out with Jefferey Epstein for years, was going to be a messiah who vanquished all of these pedos in government.


But don't you see? Trump was just PRETENDING to be friends with Epstein to get dirt on him! It was a case of keeping your friends close and your enemies closer. Trump was selflessly sacrificing his reputation in an attempt to bring down Epstein. And it worked!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 1, 2021)

Pliskin said:


> Which begs the question: why would Gaetz do that? Does he know about shady things Tucker did?



I can assume that Gaetz thought that Tucker would relate and back him up or he wanted to drag Tucker down with him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> All that bowtox


bowTucks
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2021)

dergeist said:


> An investigation usually doesn't take this long, so it's likely nothing.


Could be due to FBI trying to catch the extortionists. Can't blackmail him if they pressed charges. Also extortion is illegal regardless of if you're using facts or fiction.

I think it was short sighted of him to reveal his FBI cooperation like that as it could impede their investigation and could make his innocence that much harder to prove.

Unless he was lying about the whole thing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 1, 2021)

Don't do it to yourselves again left handers. Don't jump the gun and falsey accuse someone just cause of their political leanings.

Better wait and watch your* L* pressure. Anymore and you might not make it.


----------



## Brian (Apr 1, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> So what's Qanon's take on this? After all they were SO concerned about the children
> 
> Or was that only performative concern when they thought they could smear the left with it?


This is all an extortion attempt from Antifa and the Biden crime family!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 1, 2021)

Superstars said:


> The Hunter investigation is still ongoing. Tony left email chains and eye witness testimony. That Hunter held 10 percent stake in a Chinese energy firm for the "Big Guy." Bobuliski identified the Big guy as Biden.
> 
> But please distract with this talk shock [so far] about Gaetz.


Not really a distraction.  The Hunter stuff is more a distraction since he's a private citizen and Gaetz is a Representative.

All of that Hunter Biden stuff is totally normal for him, since he's a private citizen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 1, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Not really a distraction.  The Hunter stuff is more a distraction since he's a private citizen and Gaetz is a Representative.
> 
> All of that Hunter Biden stuff is totally normal for him, since he's a private citizen.


Not when a private citizen uses a federal government figure's position to get him jobs and payouts. 
Especially when that bureaucrat happens to be close family to that citizen.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 1, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Not when a private citizen uses a federal government figure's position to get him jobs and payouts.
> Especially when that bureaucrat happens to be close family to that citizen.


Ah, like Ivanka Trump, Jared Kushner, Don Trump Jr, and Eric Trump.  I see what you mean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 1, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> All of that Hunter Biden stuff is totally normal for him, since he's a private citizen.


Being a p.edo isn't normal and also a crime. I don't care if you're a private citizen.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 2, 2021)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2021)

him throwing his father under the bus by revealing he was wearing a wire was fucking hysterical

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 2, 2021)

“There are no pictures” -Matt Gaetz


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> “There are no pictures” -Matt Gaetz


I read that in the dai li voice
-There are no pictures in ba sing se

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 2, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> “There are no pictures” -Matt Gaetz


Now it seems like he was blackmailing Carlson on live tv if the pics really do exist more than ever.

Also note how he was super specific on 'I was not driving with a 17 year old' multiple times, not 'did not have sex' or 'did not have her driven' or anything.

Anyway, why else bring up that random dinner on live tv?

What does he have on Carlson?

The plot thickens.

Innocent under the law until proven otherwise of course, but gut feeling is, he, and probably Carlson, are involved in very unpleasant things.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 2, 2021)

Bear in mind that Greenberg is also facing charges with minors ranging from 14 to 16 year olds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 2, 2021)

Yo that greenburg Character teamed up with Roger stone and his friends to beat an election opponent 

he impersonated kids and accused a school teacher he was a pedo in multiple fake letters where he pretended to be kids. Only problem was the cops found his hand writting and finger prints on all of the letters XD

then this tax collector thought he’d create a bunch of social media dupes in his opponent’s name and then say sick and racist stuff using bots and junk with the help of stone 

guy later gets arrested and then gets out on bail to commit more crimes XD

jesus he was evil

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 2, 2021)

This thread is lit.  Is this what one calls "comeuppance"?


----------



## Reznor (Apr 2, 2021)

Punished Kiba said:


> If nothing happened to Hunter Biden (when there were literal explicit child p**n pics), then nothing should happen to Matt Gaetz.


No, fuck that. You don't get use pedophiles as some kind of fucking hostage exchange in your culture war.
Sex trafficking is real, your battlelines are not. From my point of view, they are the same team and that doesn't balance shit.

Fuck Hunter Biden, Fuck Gaetz... and if anyone wants one to go free_ not for believing their innocence_ but because the other one went free, fuck them too. A second corrupt politician going free doesn't balance anything. If you think both of them did it, then push to lock Gaetz up and then circle back on Biden. "Lock up Gaetz and let's get Hunter Biden too while we are at it!" if you really want to link the two.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 2, 2021)

Pliskin said:


> Also note how he was super specific on 'I was not driving with a 17 year old' multiple times, not 'did not have sex' or 'did not have her driven' or anything.


''I did not have sexual relations with that woman''

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 2, 2021)

Matt’s vote against combating human trafficking really hasn’t aged well has it?








						Matt Gaetz is under investigation on suspicion of violating federal sex-trafficking laws. In 2017, he cast the only vote against a human trafficking bill.
					

Gaetz defended his lone vote against the anti-human trafficking bill saying voters didn't send him to Washington to create "more federal government."




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 2, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Matt’s vote against combating human trafficking really hasn’t aged well has it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we can't blame him for going easy on his suppliers right?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 2, 2021)

Reznor said:


> No, fuck that. You don't get use pedophiles as some kind of fucking hostage exchange in your culture war.
> Sex trafficking is real, your battlelines are not. From my point of view, they are the same team and that doesn't balance shit.
> 
> Fuck Hunter Biden, Fuck Gaetz... and if anyone wants one to go free_ not for believing their innocence_ but because the other one went free, fuck them too. A second corrupt politician going free doesn't balance anything. If you think both of them did it, then push to lock Gaetz up and then circle back on Biden. "Lock up Gaetz and let's get Hunter Biden too while we are at it!" if you really want to link the two.



Hunter's not even an elected official like Gaetz and the only ones who brought him up are not even American. It is a false equivalency that is so retarded that OF COURSE someone not American would make shit up like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 2, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Being a p.edo isn't normal and also a crime. I don't care if you're a private citizen.


I know Trump is a peedo but he was president and no one cares


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 2, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> I know Trump is a peedo but he was president and no one cares


There's pictures of Trump with naked 12 year olds?


----------



## Superstars (Apr 2, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Ah, like Ivanka Trump, Jared Kushner, Don Trump Jr, and Eric Trump.  I see what you mean.


Wrong again. Trump's kids were actually IN business before their father's entry into politics. 

Hunter with no experience, simply profited by having his VP daddy do favors for foreign outfits.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 2, 2021)

Parallax said:


> him throwing his father under the bus by revealing he was wearing a wire was fucking hysterical


this dude fuccing high schoolers and his pops a snitch? its a wrap. locc his ass up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> this dude fuccing high schoolers and his pops a snitch? its a wrap. locc his ass up.


and then he tried to get tucker involved in his own show

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 3, 2021)

This story somehow continues to get worse.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 3, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Wrong again. Trump's kids were actually IN business before their father's entry into politics.
> 
> Hunter with no experience, simply profited by having his VP daddy do favors for foreign outfits.


No business in politics or national administration though. In other words no experience and simply profiting from daddy being president and giving them jobs in the White House. Also executive boards are filled with people on there who's only qualification is being connected to the right people. Seems kinda weird to single out on one case and ignore all the others.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 3, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> No business in politics or national administration though. In other words no experience and simply profiting from daddy being president and giving them jobs in the White House. Also executive boards are filled with people on there who's only qualification is being connected to the right people. Seems kinda weird to single out on one case and ignore all the others.


Yeah. Specially in a thread about GaetzGate?

Sounds like a deflect, might be wrong though. Some people are just weird.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 3, 2021)

Sometimes i feel people are just dying on the hill for Gaetz because they secretely fear Tucker is implicated too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brian (Apr 3, 2021)

Meanwhile on Fox

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 3, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Wrong again. Trump's kids were actually IN business before their father's entry into politics.
> 
> Hunter with no experience, simply profited by having his VP daddy do favors for foreign outfits.


Hmm having a law degree from an Ivy league school and being a military vet is less qualified for politics than some rich arseholes?  I thought you would be up any vets ass since you're the most "pro America" Canadian

They never do cuz they know their base. Rot Moore, anyone? C'mon!


Pliskin said:


> Sometimes i feel people are just dying on the hill for Gaetz because they secretely fear Tucker is implicated too.


F*CK, and I cannot stress this enough, Tuck.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 3, 2021)

Brian said:


> Meanwhile on Fox


They will do a piece on Cuomo tho lol more than happy to talk about andrew

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2021)

Death Certificate said:


> This aged well


Buy ElonGate alt coin!!!!

(kidding)


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2021)

Why the fuck would you post this online if it's an ongoing investigation.  

Man this story is rich.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Why the fuck would you post this online if it's an ongoing investigation.
> 
> Man this story is rich.


That's what i was saying. Is his reelection soon or something? Was there an absolute need to compromise this? For all we know, he could have made a deal with the FBI to drop the potential charges against him to get the extortionists.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2021)

I think my sister told me last year that she liked Matt Gaetz.

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 3, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think my sister told me last year that she liked Matt Gaetz.


Lol well you miss 100% of the shots you don’t take.
She could have gotten a house from him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 3, 2021)

Reznor said:


> No, fuck that. You don't get use pedophiles as some kind of fucking hostage exchange in your culture war.
> Sex trafficking is real, your battlelines are not. From my point of view, they are the same team and that doesn't balance shit.
> 
> Fuck Hunter Biden, Fuck Gaetz... and if anyone wants one to go free_ not for believing their innocence_ but because the other one went free, fuck them too. A second corrupt politician going free doesn't balance anything. If you think both of them did it, then push to lock Gaetz up and then circle back on Biden. "Lock up Gaetz and let's get Hunter Biden too while we are at it!" if you really want to link the two.


First of all, you are niave.
Rarely ever do politically left-wing politicians or elites suffer the same concequences or punishments as right-wing for the same (or similar) actions.

Secondly, compared to hunter (where there were literal pics), there is no evidence for the Gaetz accusation, thus it's extremely likely it's yet another BS smear campaign from the friendly MSM and Feds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2021)

Punished Kiba said:


> Secondly, compared to hunter (where there were literal pics), there is no evidence for the Gaetz accusation, thus it's extremely likely it's yet another BS smear campaign from the friendly MSM and Feds.


If there was no evidence then there is no dirt for extortion and no reason for the FBI to help him, unless Gaetz is lying.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 3, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Why the fuck would you post this online if it's an ongoing investigation.
> 
> Man this story is rich.


Because the partisan leftist hacks, in the Department of Justice, already leaked the story to the New York Crimes.

They should be investigated for that.


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Because the partisan leftist hacks, in the Department of Justice, already leaked the story to the New York Crimes.
> 
> They should be investigated for that.


if they did, why is Gaetz expecting them to be cooperative with him?


----------



## Reznor (Apr 3, 2021)

> First of all, you are niave.
> Rarely ever do politically left-wing politicians or elites suffer the same concequences or punishments as right-wing for the same (or similar) actions.


Like what rape and pedophilia? There are too many people in general that get away with these things.

There's certainly liberals out there giving Bidens and Clintons passes since orangemanbad was all they knew.
But you don't get to act like you see why this is bad and do the same thing.

Just say "I don't think anyone should get away with rape or pedophilia". 

If you need to throw in qualifiers or whatever mumbojumbo you need to satisfy your cultural allegiance, then fine. But make  "I don't think anyone should get away with rape or pedophilia" your main point, not this bullshit about statistics.

Like, I think Bill Cosby being black might have contributed to him being exposed, but that he actually did it. I'm not going to say "Bill Cosby is guilty, but it's unfair that he was targeted since he's black" since that undermines the admission that he did it. I'll instead say "he might have been targeted for being a black man trying to make waves, but he did it and should rot in jail for it". 
You are doing the first thing here, likely because punishing/stopping rapists isn't important to you, but the culture war stuff is. If that's not the case, you need to learn the latter thing.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 3, 2021)

Jim said:


> if they did, why is Gaetz expecting them to be cooperative with him?


I don't know that he is.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 3, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> No business in politics or national administration though. In other words no experience and simply profiting from daddy being president and giving them jobs in the White House. Also executive boards are filled with people on there who's only qualification is being connected to the right people. Seems kinda weird to single out on one case and ignore all the others.


You are way off. It's legal for the president to have family hold jobs in the WH. It's illegal for a president to do political favors for foreign countries so their kids could sit on a board having no experience in that field. Just like Joey did for Hunter.


Subarashii said:


> Hmm having a law degree from an Ivy league school and being a military vet is less qualified for politics than some rich arseholes?  I thought you would be up any vets ass since you're the most "pro America" Canadian


Did you just say Hunter Biden is a VET?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 3, 2021)

Superstars said:


> You are way off. It's legal for the president to have family hold jobs in the WH.


Technically legal but widely understood to be thoroughly unethical. 



Superstars said:


> It's illegal for a president to do political favors for foreign countries so their kids could sit on a board having no experience in that field. Just like Joey did for Hunter.


Assuming its that and not just some shady company thinking its good for their image to have the son of a VP from a widely respected administration on their board.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 3, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Technically legal but widely understood to be thoroughly unethical.
> 
> 
> Assuming its that and not just some shady company thinking its good for their image to have the son of a VP from a widely respected administration on their board.


So you got nothing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 3, 2021)

Superstars said:


> So you got nothing.


Because this is about Gaetz under criminal investigation started under Barr and you are trying to distract from that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 3, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Because this is about Gaetz under criminal investigation started under Barr and you are trying to distract from that.


I'm not. I said let the investigation play out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 3, 2021)

Superstars said:


> I'm not. I said let the investigation play out.


Because he's a Republican eh? No need to let the investigation play out if they're on the left, in that case they'd just be guilty by default.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 3, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Because he's a Republican eh? No need to let the investigation play out if they're on the left, in that case they'd just be guilty by default.


I even stated the Hunter investigation is ongoing too. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2021)

Superstars said:


> I don't know that he is.


I mean, he was saying multiple times to get the FBI to release the recordings with his dad wearing a wire and whatnot, so that's expecting them to cooperate IMO. Gaetz said he was being blackmailed and they were probably investigating it. Time probably ran out and they were most likely the ones who released that information. I don't think Gaetz going on TV saying he was cooperating with the FBI was a smart move on his part, especially the part revealing that his dad was the one wearing the wire.

This reminds me of when alex jones received child porn and he was jumping all crazy offering a million dollars to anyone who comes with information while his lawyer kept trying to calm him down saying he's making a conflict of interest and increase false reports. Regardless of how much we all hate alex jones, everyone would want to find those responsible. Similarly, the people blackmailing Gaetz will not only get away, but they'll probably be smarter about it next time. It's a shame.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 3, 2021)

Jim said:


> I mean, he was saying multiple times to get the FBI to release the recordings with his dad wearing a wire and whatnot, so that's expecting them to cooperate IMO. Gaetz said he was being blackmailed and they were probably investigating it. Time probably ran out and they were most likely the ones who released that information. I don't think Gaetz going on TV saying he was cooperating with the FBI was a smart move on his part, especially the part revealing that his dad was the one wearing the wire.
> 
> This reminds me of when alex jones received child porn and he was jumping all crazy offering a million dollars to anyone who comes with information while his lawyer kept trying to calm him down saying he's making a conflict of interest and increase false reports. Regardless of how much we all hate alex jones, everyone would want to find those responsible. Similarly, the people blackmailing Gaetz will not only get away, but they'll probably be smarter about it next time. It's a shame.


We'll have to see. But if Gaetz really expects the leftist FBI to be fair in this, he was born yesterday. Right now, they are already doing some damage to his image and people are calling for his resign.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 3, 2021)

Superstars said:


> We'll have to see. But if Gaetz really expects the leftist FBI to be fair in this, he was born yesterday. Right now, they are already doing some damage to his image and people are calling for his resign.



The FBI are leftist?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 3, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> The FBI are leftist?


They're so leftist they sabotaged Clinton to put Trump in office.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eros (Apr 3, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> They're so leftist they sabotaged Clinton to put Trump in office.


Pretty much.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 3, 2021)

Anyone that calling Biden or the FBI "leftists" really needs more of a political vocabulary.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 3, 2021)

A reminder what this is really about.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 3, 2021)

Reznor said:


> Anyone that calling Biden or the FBI "leftists" really needs more of a political vocabulary.



I was just about to call them communists.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Superstars (Apr 3, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> The FBI are leftist?


I know your information tub in the likes of CNN and MSNBC don't get you the truth. But you might want to check out the FBI's track record, operations like Crossfire Hurricane, FBI director comey, fabricating evidence against a president, letting well known scumbag extremists light fires on federal property in Portland and elsewhere unchecked, yet, literally has thousands of billboards seeking tips to find the "holiday inn" staying; "olive garden eating" MAGA wearers, who were at the capital, etc...


Punished Kiba said:


> First of all, you are niave.
> Rarely ever do politically left-wing politicians or elites suffer the same concequences or punishments as right-wing for the same (or similar) actions.
> 
> Secondly, compared to hunter (where there were literal pics), there is no evidence for the Gaetz accusation, thus it's extremely likely it's yet another BS smear campaign from the friendly MSM and Feds.



Even tho the situations are different, You know who came to mind...?


Eric Suckerwell ladies and gents...How he still has his job after being compromised is beyond me!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 4, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I was just about to call them communists.


Communists aren't even allowed at FBI headquarters.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 4, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> A reminder what this is really about.


Yeah but were these girls underage?

idk if its a crime for Matt to do this if the women are adults


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 4, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Communists aren't even allowed at FBI headquarters.


J Edgar hoover would explode in his grave.
FBI worked its hardest to root out commie spies during the cold war.
Frankly it’s insulting to call these brave men and women Communists


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 4, 2021)

Superstars said:


> I know your information tub in the likes of CNN and MSNBC don't get you the truth. But you might want to check out the FBI's track record, operations like Crossfire Hurricane, FBI director comey, fabricating evidence against a president, letting well known scumbag extremists light fires on federal property in Portland and elsewhere unchecked, yet, literally has thousands of billboards seeking tips to find the "holiday inn" staying; "olive garden eating" MAGA wearers, who were at the capital, etc...
> 
> 
> Even tho the situations are different, You know who came to mind...?
> ...



@Reznor is right, expand your political vocabulary.


----------



## Alita (Apr 4, 2021)

Republicans are scumbags. What else is new?

I love how much of the nonsense they always try to project on dems almost always applies to them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 4, 2021)

Superstars said:


> I know your information tub in the likes of CNN and MSNBC don't get you the truth. But you might want to check out the FBI's track record, operations like Crossfire Hurricane, FBI director comey, fabricating evidence against a president, letting well known scumbag extremists light fires on federal property in Portland and elsewhere unchecked, yet, literally has thousands of billboards seeking tips to find the "holiday inn" staying; "olive garden eating" MAGA wearers, who were at the capital, etc...


Toppling left wing regimes in Latin America

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 4, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Yeah but were these girls underage?
> 
> idk if its a crime for Matt to do this if the women are adults



It's sex trafficking that's the problem and there are receipts...


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 4, 2021)

Few in GOP rush to defend Gaetz amid sex trafficking probe​


> The political peril for conservative Republican Rep. Matt Gaetz deepened Friday as the often outlandish, Trump-styled provocateur appeared politically isolated amid a federal sex-trafficking investigation.
> 
> Few Republicans rushed to offer any kind of support to the three-term Florida congressman known for espousing high-volume attacks — sometimes against those in his own party — during his frequent media appearances. Several GOP lawmakers and top aides who requested anonymity to discuss the sensitive situation said Gaetz’s prospects for remaining in Congress were bleak and were complicated in particular by his unpopularity among colleagues in his own party.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eros (Apr 4, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> J Edgar hoover would explode in his grave.
> FBI worked its hardest to root out commie spies during the cold war.
> Frankly it’s insulting to call these brave men and women Communists


Yes exactly! He hated commies more than he hated queers, and let's face it, he hated us a lot! https://www.theguardian.com/film/2012/jan/01/j-edgar-hoover-secret-fbi


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2021)

Superstars said:


> You are way off. It's legal for the president to have family hold jobs in the WH. It's illegal for a president to do political favors for foreign countries so their kids could sit on a board having no experience in that field. Just like Joey did for Hunter.
> 
> Did you just say Hunter Biden is a VET?



I can lead an idiot to facts, but I can't make him smarter

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 4, 2021)

Death Certificate said:


> Few in GOP rush to defend Gaetz amid sex trafficking probe​


I don’t see the evidence.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 4, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Communists aren't even allowed at FBI headquarters.



I am not sure about that certianly no communist leaves the FBI Headquarters alive lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 4, 2021)

Didn’t Brennan vote for a communist in the 1970’s?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 5, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Didn’t Brennan vote for a communist in the 1970’s?



What's that got to do with Matt Gaetz?


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 5, 2021)

never trust a guy who can't even fake a smile properly, i'm not even talking faking a smile with your eyes included, this man just opened his hole to show one row of teeth and thought "that'll throw 'em off the trail"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 5, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> What's that got to do with Matt Gaetz?


Read the post above mine.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 5, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Yeah but were these girls underage?
> 
> idk if its a crime for Matt to do this if the women are adults


If you can prove that he specifically paid money for sex, that would be the definition of soliciting prostitution.

It will take more than receipts showing he paid them to prove that though.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Yeah but were these girls underage?
> 
> idk if its a crime for Matt to do this if the women are adults


Well, prostitution is illegal in FL, so unless he was paying for sex in Las Vegas, he was breaking the law regardless.


Lee-Sensei said:


> I don’t see the evidence.



Lee lookin at the evidence

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jim (Apr 5, 2021)

lol i didn't know people still remembered that scene

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2021)

Jim said:


> lol i didn't know people still remembered that scene


It's the go-to blind fold image

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 5, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Well, prostitution is illegal in FL, so unless he was paying for sex in Las Vegas, he was breaking the law regardless.
> 
> 
> Lee lookin at the evidence


I read the whole thin* and there wasn’t a shred of proof.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 6, 2021)

> Rep. Matt Gaetz, the Florida lawmaker who is reportedly being investigated for sex crimes, opposed a bill designed to outlaw "revenge porn" while he was a member of the Florida legislature, the Orlando Sentinel .
> 
> Former State Rep. Tom Goodson, a Republican,  that Gaetz had been the main opponent to legislation which he spent three years trying to introduce which would have outlawed people from sharing sexually explicit images of former lovers with other people.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 6, 2021)

GRIMMM said:


> A "beast" in Scotland means a paedophile.


Not "bæste"?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Well, prostitution is illegal in FL, so unless he was paying for sex in Las Vegas, he was breaking the law regardless.
> 
> 
> Lee lookin at the evidence


I don’t think it’s legal in the city of Vegas either. Just the state.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 6, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don’t think it’s legal in the city of Vegas either. Just the state.


Only one county, and there are significant rules and regulations around it there too (has to be at a brothel (there's only one), needs the appropriate paperwork/registration in place, etc.  You can't just walk up to someone and offer them cash for sex).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2021)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Only one county, and there are significant rules and regulations around it there too (has to be at a brothel (there's only one), needs the appropriate paperwork/registration in place, etc.  You can't just walk up to someone and offer them cash for sex).


One Brothel? That’s literally a monopoly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 6, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> One Brothel? That’s literally a monopoly.


Monopoly: New Vegas, coming soon from Parker Brothers.

Nah, the law doesn't say that there's only one, it's just only one wants to deal with it (and it's "if you have to ask you can't afford it" from what I understand).  Apparently legalizing prostitution doesn't actually cause a lot of people to run out to become prostitutes.  Or red tape kills a good time, who knows?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 6, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Toppling left wing regimes in Latin America


What?


Subarashii said:


> I can lead an idiot to facts, but I can't make him smarter


No you can't. So, why did you post Hunter's reason for being discharged again?



NeoTerraKnight said:


> @Reznor is right, expand your political vocabulary.


You ran from facts again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 6, 2021)

Superstars said:


> What?


Toppling left wing regimes in Latin America.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2021)

Superstars said:


> What?
> 
> No you can't. So, why did you post Hunter's reason for being discharged again?
> 
> ...


Because he was discharged from -wait for it- the military. Which makes him -wait for it- a veteran.  Which for some reason you said he wasn't.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 6, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Toppling left wing regimes in Latin America.


What does this have to do with my post?


Subarashii said:


> Because he was discharged from -wait for it- the military. Which makes him -wait for it- a veteran.  Which for some reason you said he wasn't.


Wrong. It's an unknown.



> Experts contacted by the_ Washington Times_ assume Hunter Biden received one of three separations: honorable, general under honorable conditions, or general under other than honorable. "General under honorable conditions" is the _*most likely,*_ according to lawyers, according to the _Washington Times_.
> 
> *Hunter has not revealed the type of discharge of his separation in February 2014.*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 6, 2021)

Superstars said:


> What does this have to do with my post?


You were listing reasons as to why they were supposedly ''left wing''. So I shared their favorite hobby to show how left they really were.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 6, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> You were listing reasons as to why they were supposedly ''left wing''. So I shared their favorite hobby to show how left they really were.


That doesn't take away from their leftist partisanship here in America.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2021)

Superstars said:


> What does this have to do with my post?
> 
> Wrong. It's an unknown.


The matter of his discharge is irrelevant.  He was in the military, that makes him a vet and it makes you mistaken for thinking he wasn't.  You don't even remember what you wrote.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 6, 2021)

Matt apparently asked for a pardon from Trump
He hella guilty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 6, 2021)

Oofa...


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Matt apparently asked for a pardon from Trump
> He hella guilty


i wonder why he didn't get it


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 6, 2021)

Jim said:


> i wonder why he didn't get it


Guess he didn’t find Trump’s G-spot when he was there

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Breadman (Apr 7, 2021)

Pardons are fucking stupid anyways, nobody deserves a get out of jail free card, especially not politicians. If anything, they should be the ones that get the heaviest of sentences.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Neutral 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 7, 2021)

...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 7, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> ...


Uuuuhhhhh
Tell me you have internalized misogyny without telling me you have internalized misogyny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 7, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Uuuuhhhhh
> Tell me you have internalized misogyny without telling me you have internalized misogyny.


"Internalized misogyny"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 7, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2021)

Of course Gaetz would be against that lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 7, 2021)

Parallax said:


> Of course Gaetz would be against that lol


Say what you will about hunter but at least he didn’t stand in the way of banning revenge porn and sex trafficking laws

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 7, 2021)

Whoa, TIL Matt is engaged!  Did I miss this announcement? Sounds like a sham, cuz she calls him her "travel buddy"  if that's not a beard then I don't know what is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 7, 2021)

> "Matt wants an Elvis impersonator to preside," she continued. "I want multiple venues, so we'll see."


His engagement just keeps getting weirder and weirder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 7, 2021)

Breadman said:


> Pardons are fucking stupid anyways, nobody deserves a get out of jail free card, especially not politicians. If anything, they should be the ones that get the heaviest of sentences.


Pardons should only be granted for minor crimes or cases where the accused has been proven innocent but can't get a new trial or anything due to bueracratic red tape which is what was originally were the intent that the founders made when they granted the Executive Branch pardon power.


----------



## stream (Apr 7, 2021)

Here's a nice subtle article from _The Onion_:


----------



## Ippy (Apr 7, 2021)

stream said:


> Here's a nice subtle article from _The Onion_:


The Onion _used_ to be satire, but it might as well be considered CNN nowadays.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 7, 2021)

Wobbly said:


> The Onion _used_ to be satire, but it might as well be considered CNN nowadays.


I know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 8, 2021)

Greenberg is going to flip.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 8, 2021)

Latest staffer just quit.


----------



## Trueno (Apr 8, 2021)

Gaetz isn't in any trouble. It's just an attack on his character. The media will be looking to knock down guys like him and Ron DeSantis. True conservatives that supported Trump and (more importantly) actually represent and stand up for their constituents rights.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2021)

Bryant D. Koby said:


> Gaetz isn't in any trouble. It's just an attack on his character. The media will be looking to knock down guys like him and Ron DeSantis. True conservatives that supported Trump and (more importantly) actually represent and stand up for their constituents rights.


I'm just disappointed that the people who blackmailed him will not only get away, but will most likely do the same to other politicians.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trueno (Apr 8, 2021)

Jim said:


> I'm just disappointed that the people who blackmailed him will not only get away, but will most likely do the same to other politicians.


Meanwhile, the media is trying to push Cuomo's disaster on the Nursing homes and is still on the fence about knocking him down with sexual allegations after they suppressed his sexual allegations. It's disgusting.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 8, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Latest staffer just quit.


Male staffer?

So the women stand with him but the dudes don't.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 8, 2021)

Bryant D. Koby said:


> Gaetz isn't in any trouble. It's just an attack on his character. The media will be looking to knock down guys like him and Ron DeSantis. True conservatives that supported Trump and (more importantly) actually represent and stand up for their constituents rights.


cuz, the feds is investigating him for sex trafficcing. fucc is you talking bout?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 8, 2021)

Jesus!!!!!


@ShinAkuma @Bryant D. Koby You guys were saying?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 8, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Jesus!!!!!
> 
> 
> @ShinAkuma @Bryant D. Koby You guys were saying?


I don't understand the point.


Venmo is a legit app and if Greenberg is paying his debt that has nothing to do with Gaetz.

Guilty by association does not exist in the United States. When *evidence* surfaces concerning Gaetz, then we can start hitting the gas on a scandal.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 8, 2021)

Did yall see that hit job 60 minutes did on the baller Ron desantis out there in Florida? Trying to lie, saying he did a quid pro quo with a store chain to have exclusivity to administer vaccines?

No wonder they'd try and keep Gaetz's supposed allegations in the spotlight. Trying to make them seem true. Forget the lying media.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 8, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> I don't understand the point.
> 
> 
> Venmo is a legit app and if Greenberg is paying his debt that has nothing to do with Gaetz.
> ...





Superstars said:


> Did yall see that hit job 60 minutes did on the baller Ron desantis out their in Florida? Trying to lie, saying he did a quid pro quo with a store chain to have exclusivity to administer vaccines?
> 
> No wonder they'd try and keep Gaetz's supposed allegations in the spotlight. Forget the lying media.



Have you guys lost it?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 8, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Have you guys lost it?


So if you're a criminal and i owe you 100 bucks and pay you that 100 buck and then you turn around and use that money for criminal activity does that now make me a criminal?

If Gaetz is guilty the evidence will surface. However thus far there is nothing of merit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 8, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Have you guys lost it?


We aren't the one's trying to trace over the GUILTY Eric "Honeypot" Suckerwell with Gaetz's allegations.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> I don't understand the point.
> 
> 
> Venmo is a legit app and if Greenberg is paying his debt that has nothing to do with Gaetz.
> ...


someone doesn't know how our Rico laws work it seems

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 9, 2021)

Parallax said:


> someone doesn't know how our Rico laws work it seems

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 9, 2021)

Qanon is so concerned about the children. Except when the allegations are against a Republican, and except when the allegations are real rather than insane conspiracy theories existing only in their head. 

With the Democrats even the most innocent things like ordering Pizza must be considered to possibly be part of a plot to rape and eat children. But Gaetz being involved in sex trafficing? Dating a minor? Nah that's just too far fetched to be true

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 9, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> *Qanon is so concerned about the children.* Except when the allegations are against a Republican, and except when the allegations are real rather than insane conspiracy theories existing only in their head.
> 
> With the Democrats even the most innocent things like ordering Pizza must be considered to possibly be part of a plot to rape and eat children. But Gaetz being involved in sex trafficing? Dating a minor? Nah that's just too far fetched to be true


They never gave a shit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 9, 2021)

Superstars said:


> We aren't the one's trying to trace over the GUILTY Eric "Honeypot" Suckerwell with Gaetz's allegations.


Yeah, except he went to the FBI with all the info he had on this woman when he found out she was CCP.  But thanks for bringing up an example what someone *should* do when they've mistakenly done something wrong.  The first step is admitting you've done it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2021)

lol I wonder if anyone else is connected to this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 9, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Yeah, except he went to the FBI with all the info he had on this woman when he found out she was CCP.  But thanks for bringing up an example what someone *should* do when they've mistakenly done something wrong.  The first step is admitting you've done it.


Not the point. Suckerwell is compromised, he should of lost his intelligence job. Media pushes this down tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 9, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Not the point. Suckerwell is compromised, he should of lost his intelligence job. Media pushes this down tho.


Should have* and the media reported on it plenty, it just wasn't a big issue cuz he did the right thing reporting it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 9, 2021)

You guys have actual transactions with sex traffickers for Hunter biden guys?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 9, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Should have* and the media reported on it plenty, it just wasn't a big issue cuz he did the right thing reporting it.


Nope. Suckerwell has to resign since he is compromised. You don't know if he is being blackmailed or not. He has to go, period.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 10, 2021)

Lol Gaetz actually tried to mimic's Trump's whole ''They're actually targeting you, I'm just in the way'' thing. Its always funny when these corrupt rich guys pretend they're fighting for the people, and that the other politicians hate them for it. Are they really fooling anyone outside the cult with this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Keishin (Apr 10, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Lol Gaetz actually tried to mimic's Trump's whole ''They're actually targeting you, I'm just in the way'' thing. Its always funny when these corrupt rich guys pretend they're fighting for the people, and that the other politicians hate them for it. Are they really fooling anyone outside the cult with this?


theres no cult

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 12, 2021)

Ruh roh.









						‘Felt like a setup’: WhatsApp chat shows Gaetz ally scrambling to contain fallout
					

The Florida congressman’s "wingman" said he was paying legal fees for the former teen at the center of the case.




					www.politico.com

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 12, 2021)

Why don't these far right clowns ever take responsibility? When their crimes and mistakes catch up to them its somehow always the fault of the establishment or the media. Its a plot, a set up, they're just misunderstood or have their words get taken out of context. 

It never occurs to them they just shouldn't bang children, or that they should never try to blackmail foreign leaders to interfere in the election for them, or that coddling literal neonazi's in your youth divisions is political poison.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 12, 2021)

Look at the Russia hoax circus go again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 12, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Why don't these far right clowns ever take responsibility? When their crimes and mistakes catch up to them its somehow always the fault of the establishment or the media. Its a plot, a set up, they're just misunderstood or have their words get taken out of context.





Superstars said:


> Look at the Russia hoax circus go again


Case in point

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Superstars (Apr 12, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Case in point





Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Why don't these far right clowns ever take responsibility? *When their crimes *and mistakes catch up to them...





Superstars said:


> Look at the Russia hoax circus go again



Case in point indeed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 12, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Look at the Russia hoax circus go again



Explain this then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 12, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Explain this then.


It's a lie.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 12, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Explain this then.


...man, when ex-President Donald 'I grab em by the pussy' Trump tries to distance himself from you, you _know_ you're in deep shit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Superstars (Apr 13, 2021)

Somebody is mad they aren't a superstar like Teflon don, since they let em do it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 13, 2021)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...man, when ex-President Donald 'I grab em by the pussy' Trump tries to distance himself from you, you _know_ you're in deep shit.


Nobody is having to go this far with hunter biden lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 13, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Nobody is having to go this far with hunter biden lol


Since Hunter Biden is being investigated for not only a lesser crime but one that can easily be chocked up to a smear job.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 13, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> So if you're a criminal and i owe you 100 bucks and pay you that 100 buck and then you turn around and use that money for criminal activity does that now make me a criminal?
> 
> If Gaetz is guilty the evidence will surface. However thus far there is nothing of merit.


That's called "funding a criminal enterprise".  There have been restaurants shut down for sending money to the taliban criminals.  They might have just been their cousins, but you're sending money to a criminal, you get an investigation.


ShinAkuma said:


> It's a lie.


How do you know WAEX isn't fake news? 




> Gaetz, 38, who was an ardent supporter of the former president, sought "blanket preemptive pardons" for himself and unnamed congressional allies for crimes potentially committed,  first reported. *The request, however, was said to be viewed by White House officials at the time as likely to set a bad precedent. A source familiar with the situation told Fox News on Wednesday that Gaetz's request was met with "lots of eye rolling" and "wasn't even considered" by the White House.*


lol and this is from Fox!
*So they admit there was a request, and it was denied  *

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 13, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> That's called "funding a criminal enterprise".


No it's not wtf.

If I am aware of your criminal activities and give you money for that purpose, then yes. But if I owe you money for something unrelated and am not aware of your activity and you go commit crime with it, no.



Subarashii said:


> How do you know WAEX isn't fake news?


Because the statements in question of independently verifiable. 

So even if they were fake news 100% of the time previously, they are correct in this instance.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 13, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> No it's not wtf.
> 
> If I am aware of your criminal activities and give you money for that purpose, then yes. But if I owe you money for something unrelated and am not aware of your activity and you go commit crime with it, no.


You owe a crack dealer money because you borrowed grocery money from him.  The cops catch you paying him back for the groceries.  How does that look?


ShinAkuma said:


> Because the statements in question of independently verifiable.
> 
> So even if they were fake news 100% of the time previously, they are correct in this instance.


How do you know they were independently verified and CNN's weren't?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 13, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> You owe a crack dealer money because you borrowed grocery money from him.  The cops catch you paying him back for the groceries.  How does that look?


Looks like you gave him money, dur. If they thought you were committing a crime *they would need actual evidence*.

Do you even know how the law works?



Subarashii said:


> How do you know they were independently verified and CNN's weren't?


Because the main two people involved in this meeting, Donnie and Gaetz, have both denied it's existence vs CNN "anonymous sources". 

Named sources>>>>>>anonymous sources

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 14, 2021)

Whoops.


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Apr 14, 2021)

Leave a man's sex life alone geez. You don't need to get into his private life just because he is famous..can't he even fuck without having to worry about the police media n shit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Apr 14, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> You owe a crack dealer money because you borrowed grocery money from him.  The cops catch you paying him back for the groceries.  How does that look?


The likeliest scenario I'm sure.


----------



## Natty (Apr 14, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Because the main two people involved in this meeting, Donnie and Gaetz, have both denied it's existence vs CNN "anonymous sources".
> 
> Named sources>>>>>>anonymous sources



Lmao how has no one said anything about this, this is the most wtf shit I've read.

"The person who would look super suspicious by doing this thing said that they didn't do said thing" and "the person who wants to stand up for their own team has denied thing that looks super sus"

Blindly believing the person or people who deny the thing that would either put them in jail or get them in extreme trouble if they admitted it, is the wildest thing to me, it doesn't make any sort of sense. Do you believe and stan every 'not guilty' defendant? What about Hunter's claims? Hilarious how this is selectively applied to whoever is on your own team too. Like why the hell do you care that much to stan this dude? I certainly don't really feel this sort of way for any Lib or leftist politician.

Reznor was right earlier in this thread, the amount of denial from both sides regarding their own ppl is dire shit. How little does anyone care about the crime possibly committed when it's so selectively applied to their 'enemies' but not for their own team. To me it means people care so very little. How bout it's all bad and Gaetz is looking worse and worse by the day.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 14, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> You should probably try reading it again then.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's not the point tho, so maybe do that reading thing I suggested?
> ...



The more you talk, the more you look stupid. As it turns out, the guy who got indicted has been cooperating with the Justice Dept. for over a year. You believe in the Constitution? DON'T GIVE ME THAT SHIT!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 14, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> The more you talk, the more you look stupid.


Need a mirror?



NeoTerraKnight said:


> As it turns out, the guy who got indicted has been cooperating with the Justice Dept. for over a year.


Great. The evidence will surface.



NeoTerraKnight said:


> You believe in the Constitution? DON'T GIVE ME THAT SHIT!


Have you read the Constitution yet?

Here lemme help you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 14, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> The more you talk, the more you look stupid. As it turns out, the guy who got indicted has been cooperating with the Justice Dept. for over a year. You believe in the Constitution? DON'T GIVE ME THAT SHIT!


Which constiution? I thought Shin was Canadian

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 14, 2021)

Natty said:


> There's evidence that you don't have direct access to. That doesn't mean that it doesn't exist.


Sure. I wait until it surfaces.



Natty said:


> And talking on NF isn't the court of law.


Then what the fuck is the problem?



Natty said:


> Innocent before proven guilty is a court of law thing, we don't have to presume anything, we can call both people creeps without implicating the law. I might need to double check but I assume most people here aren't the investigators or lawyers.


Ok but *I'm presuming it* as I would for anybody else in this he said/she said MSM smear pieces.

I didn't say you had to assume my position, but *you expected me to assume yours.*



Natty said:


> Then why are you stanning him as if you are? Your positions seen in many places heavily indicate right leaning, he is part of your "team".


I'm not. This is a reflection of you, not me.

Taking a reasonable position isn't "stanning", it's simply remaining reasonable until the facts are revealed.



Natty said:


> I'm so sick and fucking tired of every person who is being critical being painted as someone foaming at the mouth in a blind rage.


You're foaming in your mind, not literally.....

But hey here's an idea - If you don't want me to "paint" you that way, then stop being triggered by people waiting on facts and evidence. 



Natty said:


> It's just a way to brush off anyone critical as unreasonable and raging. Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez I'm not even mad I just think your position is dumb


Nah I brushed you off by exposing your shitty reasoning. Nobody is a stan because they aren't looking to hang somebody with no evidence or that named sources are superior to anonymous sources. (what controversy)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 14, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Sure. I wait until it surfaces.
> 
> 
> Then what the fuck is the problem?
> ...



This is a thead about a sex trafficking case, not extortion according to Gaetz.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 14, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> This is a thead about a sex trafficking case, not extortion according to Gaetz.


The fact he believes Gaetz's story this is a 'extortion' case shows how low of an intelligence quotient he has.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 14, 2021)

Thing about the extortion case  in the way Matt himself explained it was “Do this and I’ll make these charges go away.”

not

“Do this or I’ll frame you for these crimes.”

The allegations were already there


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 14, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> This is a thead about a sex trafficking case, not extortion according to Gaetz.


 

Do you ever make sense? Like EVER?




SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The fact he believes Gaetz's story this is a 'extortion' case shows how low of an intelligence quotient he has.


The fact that I never said anything about "extortion" shows how low of an intelligence quotient *you have*.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 14, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 14, 2021)

Phone seized eh?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 14, 2021)

Are we really going to put stock into Project Veritas after the whole Ilhan Omar fiasco?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 14, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Are we really going to put stock into Project Veritas after the whole Ilhan Omar fiasco?




What fiasco?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 14, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> What fiasco?



Gaetz's phone was SEIZED. How do you explain that?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 14, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Gaetz's phone was SEIZED. How do you explain that?


What's to explain? If his story is true he would need to provide the evidence of him being extorted, which presumably would be on his old phone.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 14, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> What fiasco?


Them saying she was illegally buying votes and whatnot. But you already knew that so I mean


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 14, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Them saying she was illegally buying votes and whatnot. But you already knew that so I mean


There was no fiasco.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 14, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> There was no fiasco.


I mean sure if we deny reality but it's whatever I'm not interested in explaining to you why their Omar story rightfully failed.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 14, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I mean sure if we deny reality but it's whatever I'm not interested in explaining to you why their Omar story rightfully failed.


You're full of shit. Stop lying.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 14, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> You're full of shit. Stop lying.



He's not the one defending a guy involved in sex trafficking.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 14, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> He's not the one defending a guy involved in sex trafficking.


Who is?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2021)

lol did they really take his phone?!?!

man if he had his venmo on public can you image what dumbass thing Adult Butthead might have kept


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 15, 2021)

Parallax said:


> lol did they really take his phone?!?!
> 
> man if he had his venmo on public can you image what dumbass thing Adult Butthead might have kept


Funny thing is, if Trump was still President, that probably wouldn't have helped Gaetz since the investigation into him started under Barr.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 15, 2021)

Project Veritas.

Tripple lul.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 15, 2021)

Pliskin said:


> Project Veritas.
> 
> Tripple lul.


Lol remember when they tried to help the p*d*p**** candidate Roy Moore by trying to see if the post would accept a fake story and frame it as a witch hunt? Lol Project Varitas is so full of shit

hit piece sensational yellow journalism


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2021)

project veritas has been debunked and proven to be doctored and false often enough that people that unironically post their stuff should be legitimately mocked and laughed at

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 15, 2021)

Look at these gullible cafe who sit at CNN's table, drinking their kool-aid with their diaper masks on trying to damage control.

CNN has lied about Russia collusion for YEARS!
CNN got a high schooler in Sandman, set up for life.
Pushed Jussie smollet
Pushed Kanaugh BS

Project veritas got em dead to rights, admitting they push false narratives for special interests. CNN got the track record to show it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Natty (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Taking a reasonable position isn't "stanning", it's simply remaining reasonable until the facts are revealed.



There's a large difference between remaining reasonable and waiting for more information and trying to refute every news story with a twitter post; Gaetz saying "it's not true"; or whataboutism regarding the Bidens.

If you were truly reasonable and waiting for more information, you wouldn't be trying to start shit in this thread at every turn. You're not reasonable, you're not acting cool, you're acting like someone throwing a tantrum.

Your actions betray your words.



ShinAkuma said:


> You're foaming in your mind, not literally.....
> 
> But hey here's an idea - If you don't want me to "paint" you that way, then stop being triggered by people waiting on facts and evidence.



Yeah, I literally meant foaming at the mouth, rather than it being a figure of speech meaning someone is mad af.

Lmao, why do you automatically assume everyone is mad? I'm just pointing out your shit, that isn't anger. You must be foaming and raging right now, why you so mad? Chill homie, it seems you're really worked up, maybe you need to take a break. Trying to stand up for Gaetz is making you rage, maybe you need a nap to cool down. Are you ok? It seems like because your vision is turning red, you seem to have forgotten that foaming at the mouth isn't a literal turn of phrase.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 15, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Them saying she was illegally buying votes and whatnot. But you already knew that so I mean


Them even bribing someone to lie about it as I recall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> You're full of shit. Stop lying.


There you go again denying reality.





I suggest you not throw out claims you can't back up. Try again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 15, 2021)

Also what real sense does it make for a freshman democrat to have hundreds of thousands of dollars lying around to give to people for votes. On top of this she was already beating her opponent handily in the polls.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> There you go again denying reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they believed in reality they wouldn't be conservatives.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 15, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If they believed in reality they wouldn't be conservatives.


You've got a point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> You're full of shit. Stop

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 15, 2021)

Look at ShinAkuma doing damage control

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> His entire laptop is available for download. Anybody can look at it for themselves.
> 
> That's the whole "evidence" thing I mentioned earlier.


So you've downloaded it then?


ShinAkuma said:


> Gaetz ain't on my team


You're a Trumpster, I hate to break it to you but Gaetz is on your team 


Natty said:


> There's evidence that you don't have direct access to. That doesn't mean that it doesn't exist.
> 
> And talking on NF isn't the court of law. Innocent before proven guilty is a court of law thing, we don't have to presume anything, we can call both people creeps without implicating the law. I might need to double check but I assume most people here aren't the investigators or lawyers.
> 
> ...


He believes the Hunter laptop shit, he understands about evidence he can't access existing, but he only likes evidence when it helps his side.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 15, 2021)

Also how is CNN being anti Matty breaking news that is obvious. That be like me getting an interview with someone at Fox telling me they hate Bernie Sanders. NO SHIT.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> So you've downloaded it then?


I have access to it.



Subarashii said:


> You're a Trumpster,


I'm not, but your level of unhinged TDS won't stop you from seeing reality.



Subarashii said:


> I hate to break it to you but Gaetz is on your team


No politician is on my team.


Subarashii said:


> He believes the Hunter laptop shit,


You could stop putting your head in the sand and look for yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> I have access to it.
> 
> 
> I'm not, but your level of unhinged TDS won't stop you from seeing reality.
> ...


You have access to it, but you haven't downloaded?
Says the guy who flies off the handle anytime someone mentions your side being full of shit. You might wanna have some baby aspirin on hand in case your heart seizes up.
Have you looked for yourself?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

Natty said:


> There's a large difference between remaining reasonable and waiting for more information and trying to refute every news story with a twitter post;


I haven't responded to every news story?

The denial of a reality that you could simply look at for yourself is a reflection of your broken mindset.



Natty said:


> If you were truly reasonable and waiting for more information, you wouldn't be trying to start shit in this thread at every turn.


I'm not.

You responded to me.



Natty said:


> You're not reasonable, you're not acting cool, you're acting like someone throwing a tantrum.


LOL the projection.

Dunking on Cafe sheep isn't an accomplishment. All I need to do is post facts. Nothing particularly cool about that. Nor do I need to be mad to dunk on ya.





Natty said:


> Your actions betray your words.


My actions - Posting information.

Intent - To post information.

You - BETRAYED!





Natty said:


> Yeah, I literally meant foaming at the mouth, rather than it being a figure of speech meaning someone is mad af.




Couldn't really tell, you're not exactly making sense.



Natty said:


> Lmao, why do you automatically assume everyone is mad?


Just unhinged then?

Whatever you want to call it makes no diff to me.



Natty said:


> I'm just pointing out your shit, that isn't anger.


Yeah but when your factually wrong or need to mislead about it, then I presume there is a catalyst.



Natty said:


> You must be foaming and raging right now, why you so mad? Chill homie, it seems you're really worked up, maybe you need to take a break.






Natty said:


> Trying to stand up for Gaetz is making you rage, maybe you need a nap to cool down. Are you ok? It seems like because your vision is turning red, you seem to have forgotten that foaming at the mouth isn't a literal turn of phrase.


I'm not standing up for him? Pretty sure I covered this already.

Oh yeah, here -

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> You have access to it, but you haven't downloaded?
> Have you looked for yourself?


Yes. The rumors of the content are true. Whether the content is genuine (ie: not fabricated) I couldn't say.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Yes. The rumors of the content are true. Whether the content is genuine (ie: not fabricated) I couldn't say.


Why haven't you downloaded it yet?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 15, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Look at these gullible cafe who sit at CNN's table, drinking their kool-aid with their diaper masks on trying to damage control.
> 
> CNN has lied about Russia collusion for YEARS!
> CNN got a high schooler in Sandman, set up for life.
> ...


Superstars is having a meltdown, guys.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> There you go again denying reality.


You didn't actually read those "fact checks" did you?

What is the fact check here? That Omar got paid or not? *He was the guy who said he got paid originally*. 

Anyway, the point was he was harvesting ballots, not if he got paid or not.


The sources are named? lol Plus they could [n]employ their own translator[/b] if they actually wanted truth.

See notice they say "unverifiable translations[/b] but it's on video. They could get it translated themselves.

Not that you care, but most fact checks rely on wordplay and strawmen to draw their "conclusion".

Even if this is true, it wasn't PV that approached him. Plus the video of the ballot harvesting came from this guys snapchat. It wasn't an undercover video from PV.

It might be true that he was offered money, but it has nothing to do with PV.

Anyway PV responded - 
What the fuck Snopes?




SakuraLover16 said:


> I suggest you not throw out claims you can't back up. Try again.


I suggest you *actually read* the bunk you post.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Why haven't you downloaded it yet?


Well I suspect possession of it might be illegal. It simply doesn't matter that much for me to have it.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Well I suspect possession of it might be illegal. It simply doesn't matter that much for me to have it.


So you believe what you haven't seen from the laptop but not an investigation started under Trump into one of his bffs with, at least, a little bit more evidence of wrong doing than the laptop thing?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> So you believe what you haven't seen from the laptop


No I believe what I've seen.


Subarashii said:


> but not an investigation started under Trump into one of his bffs with, at least, a little bit more evidence of wrong doing than the laptop thing?


There isn't more evidence tho? That's the point. *Evidence* has not been presented.

When it does, then I can make an assessment. If they release the contents of Gaetz's phone like the laptop and it's clear he did something nefarious, then we are in the same ballpark. 

We ain't there yet.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> I haven't responded to every news story?
> 
> The denial of a reality that you could simply look at for yourself is a reflection of your broken mindset.
> 
> ...


Natty got him big mad lmao

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

Parallax said:


> Natty got him big mad lmao


So mad.

Here hold these while I wait.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2021)

Listen you need to take that anger and route it somewhere else while everyone here is civil there's no need to wyle out like a fool


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

Parallax said:


> Listen you need to take that anger and route it somewhere else while everyone here is civil there's no need to wyle out like a fool

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 15, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Superstars is having a meltdown, guys.


Only in clown world would posting facts be seen as a meltdown.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> No I believe what I've seen.
> 
> There isn't more evidence tho? That's the point. *Evidence* has not been presented.
> 
> ...


Why did they start the investigation, if there was no evidence?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Why did they start the investigation, if there was no evidence?


You realize people are investigated all the time with no charges brought against them?

The point of investigating is to determine if a crime was committed.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> You realize people are investigated all the time with no charges brought against them?
> 
> The point of investigating is to determine if a crime was committed.


I'm not talking about charges, I'm talking about evidence.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> I'm not talking about charges, I'm talking about evidence.


The "evidence" in question would need to support the allegations, which would naturally lead to charges.

If there are no charges then the evidence likely does not support the allegations.

Regardless no evidence has been made available.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> The "evidence" in question would need to support the allegations, which would naturally lead to charges.
> 
> If there are no charges then the evidence likely does not support the allegations.
> 
> Regardless no evidence has been made available.


Same goes for the Hunter Biden stuff.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Same goes for the Hunter Biden stuff.


I know, I've seen it.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2021)

You've seen child porn

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 15, 2021)

People still going on about the Hunter Biden nothingburger that no one gives a fuck about?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

Parallax said:


> You've seen child porn


Fortunately, no. Somebody else took one for the team and blurred out the more disturbing bits.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2021)

So someone in your crew

Went and got the actual CP

And blurred it


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

Parallax said:


> So someone in your crew
> 
> Went and got the actual CP
> 
> And blurred it


LOL not my crew. Prolly some 4chaner.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 15, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Only in clown world would posting facts be seen as a meltdown.


Only an unaware clown would actually believe his hysterical guffawing were anything even remotely close to factual.

Take a seat, clown. You're laughing on the outside but you're crying on the inside.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Fortunately, no. Somebody else took one for the team and blurred out the more disturbing bits.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Superstars (Apr 15, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Only an unaware clown would actually believe his hysterical guffawing were anything even remotely close to factual.
> 
> Take a seat, clown. You're laughing on the outside but you're crying on the inside.


So in the real world CNN isn't setting up a covington boy's children for life but in your world he's a proven racist by CNN.

Keep up that make up Yam

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 15, 2021)

Superstars said:


> -Hyuk Hyuk Hyuk Hyuk Hyuk Honk-Honk-



Lo' and behold the clown, a tragic character.

He forever laughs and smiles on the outside, for he is broken and crying eternally on the inside. 

What a pitiful and pathetic existence.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 15, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Why did they start the investigation, if there was no evidence?


Thats a Chinese riddle for you


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 15, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Thats a Chinese riddle for you


What has three legs, but also two, but only one?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 15, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> What has three legs, but also two, but only one?


Hunter Biden

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 15, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Hunter Biden


I-...

I guess?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 15, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> What has three legs, but also two, but only one?


A spider having a reeeaaalllly bad day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 15, 2021)

Big Brain Biden! said:


> A spider having a reeeaaalllly bad day.


Leave the spider alone.


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Lo' and behold the clown, a tragic character.
> 
> He forever laughs and smiles on the outside, for he is broken and crying eternally on the inside.
> 
> What a pitiful and pathetic existence.


i was surprised to learn what the name of that music actually was.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 15, 2021)

Jim said:


> i was surprised to learn what the name of that music actually was.


I know, right?

Music designed for gladiators had to settle for being the introduction of buffoons piling out of an impossibly tiny car.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> You didn't actually read those "fact checks" did you?


I surely did. Omar Jamal was named by Project Veritas to be the main source of the claim. 


> On Wednesday, however, Omar Jamal, a man who Project Veritas said was the main source for its investigation, gave a starkly different account of his participation in the Project Veritas segments. His new claims seemed to contradict key facts and scenes described in the original tape—what Project Veritas on Twitter describes as “the biggest systemic voter fraud smoking gun in American history.”


Current claim from Omar Jamal


> Omar Jamal specifically alleges that he thinks a clip that purports to show a “ballot harvester” paying a voter $200 in exchange for a vote was instead a demonstration of how that process allegedly works. That is, not an example of “systemic voter fraud” seen in real time.


This quote is from the leader of project veritas


> Project Veritas leader James O’Keefe introduces the political video as “an explosive piece of tape [that] shows a man buying a registration form for an absentee ballot for a voter, giving him ‘pocket money’ of $200 and expecting to collect his ballot when the voter receives it.”


Jamal also states this


> In the Somali American TV interview, the show’s host, Ali Harare, asks Omar Jamal whether he met anyone who received cash in exchange for a vote.
> 
> He replies no.


The article also says this


> The first tape purports to show a man collecting absentee ballots for the August primary election. In Minnesota, it’s legal to turn in up to three ballots for other voters—*although Minnesota courts eliminated that limit for a five-week period this summer. *
> 
> The second tape purports to show an exchange of cash for a voter registration form. *However, the video footage doesn’t clearly depict any exchange of money.*


Omar Jamal has also ruined any credibility with statements he has previously made on other situation.


> The key source in the Somali community—who speaks with Project Veritas voluntarily and on the record—is Omar Jamal. In the videos, he alleges that prominent politicians are engaged in a cash-for-ballots scheme. A community activist, Omar Jamal has a history of making provocative and unsubstantiated allegations in the media, dating back more than a decade.
> 
> In 2009, he made appearances on national television to share unsubstantiated opinions that al-Qaeda cells were operating in the Twin Cities. He’s also participated in a panel organized by Ramsey County Sheriff Bob Fletcher about a controversial training program on stopping terrorism.
> 
> At the time, the Minnesota chapter of the Council on American-Islamic Relations denounced the panel. And it expressed doubts about Omar Jamal, pointing to allegations that he lied to immigration officials in the early 2000s.


Jamal also reveals this.


> In the Somali American TV interview, Omar Jamal says he decided to work with Project Veritas after the group approached him with alleged evidence of voter fraud. He says the group was specifically targeting Representative Ilhan Omar.
> 
> He also states that Project Veritas sent some of its operatives to polling centers during Minnesota’s August primary election.


Finally this


> In the interview, Omar Jamal says he sometimes was obliged to go with the group when they were secretly filming their interviews. He maintains that at other times he wasn’t aware that the group was taping him.
> 
> At one point, host Ali Harare asks Omar Jamal specifically about the part of the video where two men are talking about how to fill out the voter registration form and appearing to joke about when they will close a “deal.”
> 
> The host asks Omar Jamal if the Project Veritas clip showed people being told to vote for a certain candidate in exchange for money, or whether he met anyone who offered cash for a ballot. Omar Jamal responds to Ali Harare: “No, I haven’t met them. I think that incident was one that was depicting how [cash-for-ballot] works.”


After all this he still works with Veritas and started a go fund me to raise 500,000 for himself and supposedly his family. Which at the time of the publishing of the article he had already raised $30,000.

Okay next!


ShinAkuma said:


> The sources are named? lol Plus they could [n]employ their own translator[/b] if they actually wanted truth.
> 
> See notice they say "unverifiable translations[/b] but it's on video. They could get it translated themselves.
> 
> Not that you care, but most fact checks rely on wordplay and strawmen to draw their "conclusion".


The fact that you say "most" fact checks leads me to believe that you probably only skimmed the article for your so called gotcha but I won't let you get away that easy.

There is no proof that the people in the videos have any type of relationship with Ilhan Omar or her campaign.

I see you mentioned the unverifiable translations but not the next part of the article.


> Unknowns in the Project Veritas footage include the accuracy of the translations between Somali and English, the questions asked and the way the clips were edited.Most of the sources are anonymous, and their faces are blurred or left out of the camera frame.
> 
> Ede wrote that Project Veritas "does not disclose its confidential sources or the names of the confidential informants who participated in their investigations." He wrote that the videos were "translated by numerous court-certified translators — often multiple times to ensure accuracy," including up to eight translators, and were only edited for "clarity and grammar."


See here is thing the clips were edited a lot by the sounds of it. How can we even assume that these sources are credible? He claims that they are court certified translators but with the video edited there is no telling what important context was dropped. 

Oh here is the result of some of their "accuracy checks".




> *Failed Fact Checks*​
> “Money raised to help (Beto) O’Rourke get elected is being used to fund migrants. This is clearly breaking campaign finance laws.” – *FALSE*
> – *MISLEADING*
> ’ – *FALSE*
> ...


So off of this it's safe to say that their ability to mislead and lie are at a very high level. I guess I can move on now.



ShinAkuma said:


> Even if this is true, it wasn't PV that approached him. Plus the video of the ballot harvesting came from this guys snapchat. It wasn't an undercover video from PV.
> 
> It might be true that he was offered money, but it has nothing to do with PV.
> 
> Anyway PV responded -


Firstly ballot harvesting isn't illegal and up to three ballots can be handed in at a time however that restriction was temporarily removed. So the legality is determined on the day which it was done also...


> In the video, Osman is shown flaunting a number ballots that he claimed he collected for a Minneapolis City Council candidate – conduct which may not have been illegal in light of a federal court ruling suspending the state limit on collecting a maximum of three ballots during the height of the pandemic. The video then alleges that operatives for Rep. Omar’s campaign paid voters to provide Osman with blank mail-in ballots, though Project Veritas offers no evidence to substantiate this claim. At the time, Osman was working on his brother’s city council campaign, not Rep. Omar’s campaign.


So not only did they offer no actual evidence but Omar Jamal also referenced Veritas when he went to try and bribe Osman and was attempting to set him up when he asked why was he trying to defend Ilhan Omar


ShinAkuma said:


> What the fuck Snopes?


Where the fuck is your rebuttal?


ShinAkuma said:


> I suggest you *actually read* the bunk you post.


I know some people don't mind living in an alternative reality if you want to live like that who am I stop you?

Pretty safe to say that you're done.

Don't come for me unless I send for you


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I surely did. Omar Jamal was named by Project Veritas to be the main source of the claim.
> 
> Current claim from Omar Jamal
> 
> ...


So Jamal thinks that they are *pretending to engage in voter fraud*?



Do you find that compelling?




SakuraLover16 said:


> The article also says this


Weird that the cops started an investigation then.




SakuraLover16 said:


> Omar Jamal has also ruined any credibility with statements he has previously made on other situation.
> 
> Jamal also reveals this.
> 
> ...



When did Omar work with PV after this story?


SakuraLover16 said:


> Okay next!
> 
> The fact that you say "most" fact checks leads me to believe that you probably only skimmed the article for your so called gotcha but I won't let you get away that easy.


There is nothing for me to get away with.



SakuraLover16 said:


> There is no proof that the people in the videos have any type of relationship with Ilhan Omar or her campaign.


That's where you would begin an investigation.

The video shows the actions taken, the motivation can only be testified or discovered through an investigation.



SakuraLover16 said:


> I see you mentioned the unverifiable translations but not the next part of the article.


It's the most nonsensical point they made.


SakuraLover16 said:


> See here is thing the clips were edited a lot by the sounds of it. How can we even assume that these sources are credible? He claims that they are court certified translators but with the video edited there is no telling what important context was dropped.


It doesn't matter if the clips were edited. If they wanted an "accurate translation" they could easily obtain one.

The accuracy of the translations and how the scenes are framed are two separate issues. They could accurately translate the scenes and still take issue with the editing. Plus they could simply prove the translated parts that were incorrect, rather than leaning on a dubious "translation accuracy" gimmick. 

The fact that they did not pursue an "accurate translation" shows they don't actually care and only want something they can pretend is doubtful.



SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh here is the result of some of their "accuracy checks".
> 
> *Money raised to help (Beto) O’Rourke get elected is being used to fund migrants. This is clearly breaking campaign finance laws.*





So they claim "false" but their source indicates "mixed", and then when you read the "fact check" it doesn't even discredit the PV story?

WTF  

Claim:

_Undercover video footage shows that Beto O'Rourke campaign staff illegally used campaign resources to provide food, supplies and transportation to Central American migrants._

Conclusion:

_
What's True
The O'Rourke campaign acknowledged that some of their staff had donated around $300 worth of food and supplies, purchased with campaign money, to a charity serving migrants in El Paso, Texas.
What's False
We found no evidence that the staff gave any campaign-purchased supplies directly to migrants, an act which would likely have violated campaign spending rules._

The claim says nothing about "giving directly to migrants".

This one indicates "misleading" but it's not misleading because of the staging, it's misleading because it was not CBS who was responsible, but Cherry Health.

"_It seems some staging took place at Cherry Health during filming for the CBS news segment..._"

So the most relevant issue, the staging, is true. It is PV's mistake to accuse CBS.



SakuraLover16 said:


> ’


Ok this is standard campaign add shit.

However, the "fact check" doesn't deal with Grimes being against coal so much that those who testified she was against coal weren't actually her direct staff, just Democrats.



SakuraLover16 said:


> – *FALSE*



LOL this one is just a pile of garbage. Their own "quick take" debunks the "false" label.

_"
Quick Take​A video from a right-wing activist suggests that U.S. Postal Service employees backdated ballots in Michigan. The claim is unproven, but, even if true, no ballots in the state are accepted after Nov. 3, regardless of the postmark."_

If the claim is not yet proven, it cannot be true or false. Plus the claim isn't that ballots were being accepted, it is that postmarks were being altered.

These facts checks seeks to disprove a part of the claim without actually dealing with the substance. 



SakuraLover16 said:


> So off of this it's safe to say that their ability to mislead and lie are at a very high level. I guess I can move on now.


Your "fact checkers" have mislead in every fact check. 



SakuraLover16 said:


> Firstly ballot harvesting isn't illegal and up to three ballots can be handed in at a time however that restriction was temporarily removed. So the legality is determined on the day which it was done also...


Sure, which would be determined by an investigation.



SakuraLover16 said:


> So not only did they offer no actual evidence


Video is evidence. They didn't have *conclusive* evidence, which is different.



SakuraLover16 said:


> but Omar Jamal also referenced Veritas when he went to try and bribe Osman and was attempting to set him up when he asked why was he trying to defend Ilhan Omar


Is there a video of that?



SakuraLover16 said:


> Where the fuck is your rebuttal?


It's Snopes.

That's the rebuttal. 


SakuraLover16 said:


> I know some people don't mind living in an alternative reality


They definitely don't.

Here I think I found one....





SakuraLover16 said:


> Pretty safe to say that you're done.



Speaking of alternate realities.....




SakuraLover16 said:


> Don't come for me unless I send for you


You should leave the spice to those who can handle it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> So Jamal thinks that they are *pretending to engage in voter fraud*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've provided you evidence and the track record of project veritas who is well known for peddling false and misleading content. Shin it's okay to be wrong we are here for you...

Here is the truth Shin accept it into your heart and be free. Of course it's easier to continue being wrong I don't blame you it's not fun to take an L.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I've provided you evidence and the track record of project veritas who is well known for peddling false and misleading content.


And I exposed it as false simply by *reading the fact check*, something you apparently did not do.   



SakuraLover16 said:


> Here is the truth Shin accept it into your heart and be free. Of course it's easier to continue being wrong I don't blame you it's not fun to take an L.



Oh good let's see what you got. Huffpost? 

Probably gonna be easier than the previous ones. Oh would you look at that, they ain't even saying he wasn't mass harvesting, they are just saying he wasn't doing it for Illhan Omar.  Which we already knew because Liben said it himself on video they were for Osman. Omar Jamal said he "thought" they were also for Illhan Omar, not that he knew they were.

Plus ballot harvesting *factually occurred*, the only contention here is did it occur within the window that it was legal?
Those pesky facts, always getting in the way.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Probably gonna be easier than the previous ones. Oh would you look at that, they ain't even saying he wasn't mass harvesting, they are just saying he wasn't doing it for Illhan Omar. Which we already knew because Liben said it himself on video they were for Osman. Omar Jamal said he "thought" they were also for Illhan Omar, not that he knew they were.


Vote harvesting isn't illegal and neither was the amount he had because "mass" harvesting as you describe it was allowed for a period of five weeks due to the pandemic. If you don't know harvesting is used to make sure the elderly, sick, and those unable to leave the house are still able to get their votes counted. Veritas also claimed that money was exchanged and yet provided no evidence.

Osman says he was offered 10,000 dollars to help with their scheme which he turned down. You know a hundred times more believable then some confidential source that can't be revealed.

Their primary source Omar Jamal damned any molecule of credibility they had left when he walked back his claims on television. While also having a pretty big lying history himself.


ShinAkuma said:


> Plus ballot harvesting *factually occurred*, the only contention here is did it occur within the window that it was legal?
> Those pesky facts, always getting in the way.


You're right the facts keep escaping your grasp. An organization known for lying and having a history of deceptively editing videos claims that a man illegally harvested votes outside of a very specific period of time that he would be able to do so legally versus a man who has obviously been transparent who claims he did it in the allowed time frame.

It sure looks like those pesky facts are very clear.

I see that logic is obviously something you are in need of but you know what they say!


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Vote harvesting isn't illegal


Yes it is.



SakuraLover16 said:


> and neither was the amount he had because "mass" harvesting as you describe it was allowed for a period of five weeks due to the pandemic.


I literally said this already.

I understand your smooth brain is incapable of the nuance needed to understand most issues, but I *overtly* mentioned this.



SakuraLover16 said:


> blahblahblah






SakuraLover16 said:


> Osman says he was offered 10,000 dollars to help with their scheme which he turned down.


Yeah to say it was for Illhan Omar. He still admitted he was ballot harvesting for the local rep.  



SakuraLover16 said:


> Their primary source


The primary source is Liben, the guy in the video bragging about making money on ballot harvesting.

Omar Jamal simply offered his take.



SakuraLover16 said:


> Omar Jamal damned any molecule of credibility they had left when he walked back his claims on television. While also having a pretty big lying history himself.


Where is that video BTW?



SakuraLover16 said:


> You're right the facts keep escaping your grasp.


Not me, but the "I'm rubber ur glue" is par for the course for you.



SakuraLover16 said:


> An organization known for lying


Your fact checker "lied" in their fact checks.



SakuraLover16 said:


> and having a history of deceptively editing videos


Sure provide evidence of deceptively edited video.

Fact checkers repeating nonsense don't make it true.



SakuraLover16 said:


> claims that a man illegally harvested votes outside of a very specific period of time that he would be able to do so legally versus a man who has obviously been transparent who claims he did it in the allowed time frame.


Oh, so you are believing the accused now?




SakuraLover16 said:


> It sure looks like those pesky facts are very clear.


Well they are clear to you now that I made them clear.

You're welcome. 



SakuraLover16 said:


> I see that logic is obviously something you are in need of but you know what they say!


I just gave you a clinic.

All it cost you was an ass whooping.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Yes it is.


In Minnesota returning three per person is allowed and for a 5 week period the limit was lifted allowing way more. So yes it was legal at the time.


ShinAkuma said:


> I literally said this already.
> 
> I understand your smooth brain is incapable of the nuance needed to understand most issues, but I *overtly* mentioned this.


Being called a smooth brain by someone like you is hilarious. I'll accept your insult when you stop acting like you eat lead.


ShinAkuma said:


> Yeah to say it was for Illhan Omar. He still admitted he was ballot harvesting for the local rep.


Who isn't Ilhan Omar soo... Project Veritas lied right?


ShinAkuma said:


> The primary source is Liben, the guy in the video bragging about making money on ballot harvesting.
> 
> Omar Jamal simply offered his take.


Yet first he was alleging that Ilhan was apart of it before backtracking. Also your characterization of the video is incorrect in one video he speaks about needing money to run a campaign and in another he talks about ballots they were spliced together.



ShinAkuma said:


> Where is that video BTW?


All the ones that I see are in somalian. You can search for it if you want but considering many outlets have reported on it I don't see why it would be fake.


ShinAkuma said:


> Not me, but the "I'm rubber ur glue" is par for the course for you.


Pretty sure it's sticking to you...


ShinAkuma said:


> Your fact checker "lied" in their fact checks.


Except they didn't...


ShinAkuma said:


> Sure provide evidence of deceptively edited video.
> 
> Fact checkers repeating nonsense don't make it true.


Shin you can just as easily find it yourself. Also why would I put in all of that effort if the result will be the same? Which would be you saying you don't see it.


ShinAkuma said:


> Oh, so you are believing the accused now


Sure when the claims are proven false, or when the source is questionable, and even lack of evidence.


ShinAkuma said:


> Well they are clear to you now that I made them clear.
> 
> You're welcome.


Don't take credit for me helping you out.


ShinAkuma said:


> I just gave you a clinic.
> 
> All it cost you was an ass whooping.


Shin the posters here run you through like a 5 dollar hooker no need to posture. 

I don't quite understand why I engage with you when you so obviously troll. I can't bring myself to waste more time on this back and forth when I don't really have the time.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> In....


I already covered this. Stop yelling at clouds.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Being called a smooth brain by someone like you is hilarious.


Well at least the smoothness doesn't affect your ability to laugh.



SakuraLover16 said:


> Who isn't Ilhan Omar soo... Project Veritas lied right?


No because they provided the video of the ballot harvesting and showed the testimony of the person who said it was Omar.

It would only be a lie if they knew it wasn't true prior.



SakuraLover16 said:


> Yet first he was alleging that Ilhan was apart of it before backtracking.


But he allegedly backtracked after the video was posted. That has nothing to do with PV.



SakuraLover16 said:


> Also your characterization of the video is incorrect


He talks about hustling, talks about money, talks about taking care of Jamal. He has a few videos that touch on all these things.


SakuraLover16 said:


> All the ones that I see are in somalian. You can search for it if you want but considering many outlets have reported on it I don't see why it would be fake.


Easy - Nobody actually provided a source. Considering each of those "fact checks" all were purposely misleading I see no reason to trust what they say happened without a source. These are the same guys who couldn't be bothered to verify the Somoli translations but suddenly they know what's being said?   



SakuraLover16 said:


> Pretty sure it's sticking to you...






SakuraLover16 said:


> Except they didn't...


I already showed it.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Shin you can just as easily find it yourself.


It doesn't exist.



SakuraLover16 said:


> Also why would I put in all of that effort if the result will be the same? Which would be you saying you don't see it.


*You* haven't seen it. That's the real problem. You would rather lie than accept that it's a bunch of bunk.

Ultimately doesn't matter to me since it's a reflection of your poor character.



SakuraLover16 said:


> Sure when the claims are proven false, or when the source is questionable, and even lack of evidence.


But the claims haven't been proven false here. The "fact checkers" attack an argument that isn't actually relevant without taking on the point that actually matter. They are engaging in strawman tactics.



SakuraLover16 said:


> Don't take credit for me helping you out.


Rubber/glue?





SakuraLover16 said:


> Shin the posters here run you through like a 5 dollar hooker no need to posture.


You can repeat a lie a million times it doesn't become true. 

Also I don't care how much expert testimony in 5 dollar hookers you have.  



SakuraLover16 said:


> I don't quite understand why I engage with you when you so obviously troll.


I gave you the option of the truth, you *aren't interested*.

This is your problem, not mine. 



SakuraLover16 said:


> I can't bring myself to waste more time on this back and forth when I don't really have the time.


I was hoping for another rubber/glue reference.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 15, 2021)

Shin accusing someone else of having poor character....sadly ironic. As you guys see it doesn't matter what evidence you provide because it will never be enough. It doesn't matter how many different websites you use, fact checkers, or even past situations project veritas has been involved in. Hell even highlighting their obvious lack of evidence and lack of reliable sources hasn't moved the needle one bit.

He wants someone to put in the extra work to procure him videos (which he will have unreasonable standards for) yet refuses to acknowledge even the most basic of facts.

This boys and girls is a fight that will never be won because the person themselves is unreasonable. 


Time to ignore.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 15, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Shin accusing someone else of having poor character....sadly ironic.


Don't front with your lies. Haven't you dug enough already?



SakuraLover16 said:


> As you guys see it doesn't matter what evidence you provide because it will never be enough. It doesn't matter how many different websites you use, fact checkers, or even past situations project veritas has been involved in. Hell even highlighting their obvious lack of evidence and lack of reliable sources hasn't moved the needle one bit.


I addressed the evidence, and then you ran from it.  



SakuraLover16 said:


> He wants someone to put in the extra work to procure him videos


It was your claim.

The horrific lack of self awareness. Imagine making a claim and then expecting me to prove it, and then acting indignant when I refuse?

Definition of dumpster fire.



SakuraLover16 said:


> (which he will have unreasonable standards for) yet refuses to acknowledge even the most basic of facts.


I addressed your "facts".



SakuraLover16 said:


> This boys and girls is a fight that will never be won because the person themselves is unreasonable.






SakuraLover16 said:


> Time to ignore.


You've been ignoring reality this entire time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 15, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Shin accusing someone else of having poor character....sadly ironic. As you guys see it doesn't matter what evidence you provide because it will never be enough. It doesn't matter how many different websites you use, fact checkers, or even past situations project veritas has been involved in. Hell even highlighting their obvious lack of evidence and lack of reliable sources hasn't moved the needle one bit.
> 
> He wants someone to put in the extra work to procure him videos (which he will have unreasonable standards for) yet refuses to acknowledge even the most basic of facts.
> 
> ...



Indeed Facts Don't Matter Lol.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 16, 2021)

it's wild how mad he is


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 16, 2021)

Parallax said:


> it's wild how mad he is


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 16, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Indeed Facts Don't Matter Lol.


Definitely not. If you don't have 50 sources that don't use this specific word then I don't have to believe anything you say. 

What you have about 8 articles that say the same thing? That's the MSM for you covering stuff up.


Parallax said:


> it's wild how mad he is


Is it that bad?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 17, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 17, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Indeed Facts Don't Matter Lol.


My mom is a mainstream Republican. He's a right wing extremist. Let's just accept it and move on.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh my...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 19, 2021)

How ‘Papa Gaetz’ tells you everything you need to know about Matt Gaetz
					

Want to know how Matt Gaetz became who he is today? Just look at his father.




					www.politico.com

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 19, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> How ‘Papa Gaetz’ tells you everything you need to know about Matt Gaetz
> 
> 
> Want to know how Matt Gaetz became who he is today? Just look at his father.
> ...


Seems rather tragic. Gaetz senior seems like someone you can at least begrudgingly respect to some extend. And then his son turns out to be a pathetic clown involved in underage sex trafficking who's gonna torch daddy's legacy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Superstars (Apr 19, 2021)

12 pages full of hype from nothingburgers by the Russia hoax pushers...

Never change cafe

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 19, 2021)

Superstars said:


> 12 pages full of hype from nothingburgers by the Russia hoax pushers...
> 
> Never change cafe



Then why is Gaetz's father involved in trying to not get his son prosecuted?


----------



## Eros (Apr 19, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Then why is Gaetz's father involved in trying to not get his son prosecuted?


Because politicians are above the law if an R is behind the name.


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 20, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Because politicians are above the law if an R is behind the name.


Seems like it, yeah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 21, 2021)

He's panicking.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 21, 2021)

Just found out Gaetz is the same clown who tried to convince everyone that the insurgents were secretly antifa agents posing as Maga people. Oh that silly boy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 21, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> He's panicking.


Paywalled.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 21, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Then why is Gaetz's father involved in trying to not get his son prosecuted?


Shocking that any decent FATHER would try to help their own child out. I know that's brand new in the left's bubble.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 21, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Shocking that any decent FATHER would try to help their own child out. I know that's brand new in the left's bubble.



Decent father? He's a powerful political figure in Florida and people are wanting less to do with his son


----------



## Superstars (Apr 21, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Decent father? He's a powerful political figure in Florida and people are wanting less to do with his son


So why wouldn't he help his SON?

Even that scumbag Joey Biden takes up for his son and Hunter is guilty of scummy conduct.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 21, 2021)

Superstars said:


> So why wouldn't he help his SON?
> 
> Even that scumbag Joey Biden takes up for his son and Hunter is guilty of scummy conduct.


Because Hunter isn't a politician but Matt is.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 21, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Because Hunter isn't a politician but Matt is.


And? Hunter has benefited because his father is a politician.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 22, 2021)

Superstars said:


> And? Hunter has benefited because his father is a politician.


And he wasn't engaged in sex trafficking a woman under 18.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 22, 2021)

Superstars said:


> And? Hunter has benefited because his father is a politician.


The Trump children benefited waay more than hunter did when he was VP

Kushner’s Saudi Deals and helping them cover up the bad press from Kashoggi’s murder Trumps whatever deal with a Ukraine company Hunter got on board with. 
Trump’s daughter made deals with China regarding her fashion and clothes and god knows what DJT and Eric have gotten during their 4 years.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 23, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> The Trump children benefited waay more than hunter did when he was VP
> 
> Kushner’s Saudi Deals and helping them cover up the bad press from Kashoggi’s murder Trumps whatever deal with a Ukraine company Hunter got on board with.
> Trump’s daughter made deals with China regarding her fashion and clothes and god knows what DJT and Eric have gotten during their 4 years.


Wrong. The Trump kids been in business BEFORE Trump was in office. Hunter has no experience whatsoever in oil and he is sitting on a corrupt Ukraine energy firm making thousands a month. While his dad is VP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2021)

So wonder when Gaetz will be indicted and arrested at this point.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2021)

I really hate Renegade Cut, Leon Thomas had this D&D podcast and it was generally some of the most unfunny, terrible shit I've heard. Then I see his YouTube channel where he talks on in that annoying ass voice of his.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 23, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Wrong. The Trump kids been in business BEFORE Trump was in office. Hunter has no experience whatsoever in oil and he is sitting on a corrupt Ukraine energy firm making thousands a month. While his dad is VP.


They weren't in politics though when Trump started giving them offices in the white house just for being his children. And even with them already being in business you could argue that they still only got all those government contracts and access to foreign leaders because daddy was president.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 23, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> They weren't in politics though when Trump started giving them offices in the white house just for being his children. And even with them already being in business you could argue that they still only got all those government contracts and access to foreign leaders because daddy was president.


There's no crime in family becoming part of WH. Stop selling me Stretch Armstrong toys.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 23, 2021)

Superstars said:


> There's no crime in family becoming part of WH. Stop selling me Stretch Armstrong toys.


Literally the Anti-Nepotism Act of 1967

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 23, 2021)

Superstars said:


> There's no crime in family becoming part of WH. Stop selling me Stretch Armstrong toys.


Doesn't mean it isn't wildly unethical. 

Besides its not illegal for the board of a private company to go hire the son of the vp from a widely respected administration to buff up their image.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 23, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Doesn't mean it isn't wildly unethical.
> 
> Besides its not illegal for the board of a private company to go hire the son of the vp from a widely respected administration to buff up their image.





Yami Munesanzun said:


> Literally the Anti-Nepotism Act of 1967






Superstars said:


> There's no crime in family becoming part of WH. Stop selling me Stretch Armstrong toys.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 23, 2021)

Nearly a month since this thread was posted and people are still bringing up Hunter Biden.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2021)

Van Basten said:


> Nearly a month since this thread was posted and people are still bringing up Hunter Biden.


they're on the hunt
j/k


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 23, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Wrong. The Trump kids been in business BEFORE Trump was in office. Hunter has no experience whatsoever in oil and he is sitting on a corrupt Ukraine energy firm making thousands a month. While his dad is VP.


Trumps daughter and Jared Kushiner were given power and assignments they had no experience in either. A guy like him trying to solve peace in the  middle east? Come on. How much money was Jared making off of those government positions that he held alone?

besides we  were making a big fuss about how hunter got business deals and made money becuase his dad was VP Not if hunter has been in the business world before Ukraine which he probably was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 23, 2021)

Van Basten said:


> Nearly a month since this thread was posted and people are still bringing up Hunter Biden.


Whataboutism is their #1 tactic.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 23, 2021)

Van Basten said:


> Nearly a month since this thread was posted and people are still bringing up Hunter Biden.


BUT HER EMAILS! um I mean....BUT HIS EMAILS!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 23, 2021)

It's crazy the hoops people jump through to justify Trump's children's use of his influence but we're supposed to clutch our pearls about Hunter.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 23, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> It's crazy the hoops people jump through to justify Trump's children's use of his influence but we're supposed to clutch our pearls about Hunter.


That always made both Trump blackmailing the Ukranian president to look into Hunter or him manufacturing a controversy during the election so silly.

It all resolves around the accusation of nepotism, which has always been something Trump _proudly_ made use of himself. And we're supposed to believe was so shocked about Biden allegedly doing it that he blackmailed Ukraine just to see it adressed? Its as if Trump and the cult absolutely have no self awareness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 23, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Trumps daughter and Jared Kushiner were given power and assignments they had no experience in either. A guy like him trying to solve peace in the  middle east? Come on. How much money was Jared making off of those government positions that he held alone?


Didn't Kushner do more for peace in the middle east than the last 3 Administrations combined?


----------



## Superstars (Apr 23, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Trumps daughter and Jared Kushiner were given power and assignments they had no experience in either. A guy like him trying to solve peace in the  middle east? Come on. How much money was Jared making off of those government positions that he held alone?
> 
> besides we  were making a big fuss about how hunter got business deals and made money becuase his dad was VP Not if hunter has been in the business world before Ukraine which he probably was.


That's exactly the point. Hunter with NO EXPERIENCE got big deals with executives. Trumps kids been making money and got experience before the WH. Them taking WH positions ain't illegal.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 23, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Didn't Kushner do more for peace in the middle east than the last 3 Administrations combined?


All the guy did was move the embassy to Jerusalem which in no way helped the issue of Palestine 
Who says this claim? GOP and Trump propaganda?
Last I check We we’re still in Afgahnistan when Trunp left
We betray our Allies the Kurds who helped us fight Isis who we didn’t even fully kill off.
Let’s not forget Iran who after we pulled out of our deal decided to speed up their enrichment
So no


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 23, 2021)

Superstars said:


> That's exactly the point. Hunter with NO EXPERIENCE got big deals with executives. Trumps kids been making money and got experience before the WH. Them taking WH positions ain't illegal.


Being a trust fund kid and having cushy  bull shit buisness job in no way prepares you for foreign policy


----------



## Superstars (Apr 23, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Doesn't mean it isn't wildly unethical.
> 
> Besides its not illegal for the board of a private company to go hire the son of the vp from a widely respected administration to buff up their image.


It is, when you have emails from Ukrainian board members, asking how to use Hunter's influence, being already on the board, with no experience, getting 50 G's a month.


Subarashii said:


>





Yami Munesanzun said:


> Literally the Anti-Nepotism Act of 1967


Learn something...



> states, for one, that anyone employed in violation of the law "is not entitled to pay," and that "money may not be paid from the Treasury as pay to an individual so appointed."* One important detail of Ivanka and Kushner's advisory roles though? Neither of them are actually being paid to do it.*





> The anti-nepotism law states that a “public official may not appoint, employ, promote, advance, or advocate for appointment, employment, promotion, or advancement, in or to a civilian position in the agency in which he is serving or over which he exercises jurisdiction or control any individual who is a relative of the public official.” The law was passed in the aftermath of President Kennedy having his brother serve as attorney general.
> 
> *The Office of Legal Counsel found that the president has special hiring authority for positions in the White House that are exempt from the anti-nepotism law. The opinion relied on a different statute that says the president can appoint employees to the White House "without regard to any other provision of law regulating the employment or compensation of persons in the Government service."*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 23, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> All the guy did was move the embassy to Jerusalem which in no way helped the issue of Palestine
> Who says this claim? GOP and Trump propaganda?


Wasn't he instrumental in the Abraham accords?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 23, 2021)

Superstars said:


> It is, when you have emails from Ukrainian board members, asking how to use Hunter's influence, being already on the board, with no experience, getting 50 G's a month.


Fucking domination.



I love how people bring stuff up they have obviously never read.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 23, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Fucking domination.
> 
> I love how people bring stuff up they have obviously never read.


Yep. You and I both know. That's the status quo around here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 23, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Wasn't he instrumental in the Abraham accords?


The accords are just a joint satement that the UAE and isreal that basically says they can do business with each other. That in no way solves the issue of Palestine, the Syrian civil war or the refugee crisis
Or any actual meaningful policy

business deals  between two countries that weren’t even at war with eachother is not accomplishing anything


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 23, 2021)

Superstars said:


> It is, when you have emails from Ukrainian board members, asking how to use Hunter's influence, being already on the board, with no experience, getting 50 G's a month.
> 
> 
> Learn something...


If you need to find a loophole, then what you're doing is illegal.

Thanks for just proving my point even further, you absolute dipshit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 23, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> The accords are just a joint satement that the UAE and isreal that basically says they can do business with each other. That in no way solves the issue of Palestine, the Syrian civil war or the refugee crisis


I didn't say it solved all the problems in the middle east tho. I said it was better than the past 3 admins, which it is.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 23, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> If you need to find a loophole, then what you're doing is illegal.


Go find yourself a dictionary....for the first time in your life, and check the definition of legal.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 23, 2021)

Ooh, the probe just got more interesting.









						Feds probing whether Bahamas trip was part of effort to influence Gaetz: report
					

As part of the ongoing probe against Florida Republican Congressman Matt Gaetz, federal authorities are looking into whether a trip he took to the Bahamas in 2018 involved political corruption, CNN…




					thehill.com


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 23, 2021)

So basically the issue is just that it's Biden's offspring profiting. No matter how you look at it Trump's offspring profited from their father's position.


----------



## Eros (Apr 23, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So basically the issue is just that it's Biden's offspring profiting. No matter how you look at it Trump's offspring profited from their father's position.


Personally, I am not fond of nepotism regardless of political affiliation, but if we're going to let it slide for one, we have to let it slide for them all, or we have to punish them all. The Republicans don't seem keen on letting the Trump kids being allowed punishment, nor do the Dems want Hunter Biden punished, so it's time to just fucking drop it and move on quite frankly. Both ventures are fruitless wastes of time, energy, and most importantly, MONEY.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 23, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Personally, I am not fond of nepotism regardless of political affiliation, but if we're going to let it slide for one, we have to let it slide for them all, or we have to punish them all. The Republicans don't seem keen on letting the Trump kids being allowed punishment, nor do the Dems want Hunter Biden punished, so it's time to just fucking drop it and move on quite frankly. Both ventures are fruitless wastes of time, energy, and most importantly, MONEY.


I don't disagree at all. I just think jumping through hoops to defend one while jabbing the other with a pitchfork is inconsistent logically. That's all.


----------



## Eros (Apr 23, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I don't disagree at all. I just think jumping through hoops to defend one while jabbing the other with a pitchfork is inconsistent logically. That's all.


It is. I mean, I never agreed with Hunter being higher than a kite and having the job he had, but there's a damn good reason why Ivanka's nickname is Nepotism Barbie. However, actually doing something about it... Yeah right. The political climate won't allow it. Just acknowledge it as disgusting and wrong and move on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 24, 2021)

Matt Gatez is not the spawn of Trump so Idk why he’s compared to hunter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 24, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Matt Gatez is not the spawn of Trump so Idk why he’s compared to hunter


He's like Trump's unofficial son.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 24, 2021)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He's like Trump's unofficial son.


Is that why he’s not getting attention?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Is that why he’s not getting attention?


he didn't get trump elected in 2020 and he's hurting his 2024 chances


----------



## Superstars (Apr 24, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> If you need to find a loophole, then what you're doing is illegal.
> 
> Thanks for just proving my point even further, you absolute dipshit.


You have no clue what you are vomiting, as usual.

The DOJ concluded the law doesn't apply since they don't get paid.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 24, 2021)

Here is a fine example of a loophole. I can go to Bangkok and have sex with an underage child of about 11 years old, and it's totally legal. If prostitution is involved, it's still illegal, but it's unlikely to be enforced.  How is that for a loophole? Obviously, I find the idea disgusting. However, it seems some here like the idea of finding ways around the law to do whatever the hell they want. It's what you do when you have no morals or sense of ethics whatsoever.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2021)

Superstars said:


> You have no clue what you are vomiting, as usual.
> 
> The DOJ concluded the law doesn't apply since they don't get paid.



What have the trump family done for you to give them the benefit of the doubt and take them for face value


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2021)

Parallax said:


> What have the trump family done for you to give them the benefit of the doubt and take them for face value


they're republican.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 26, 2021)

Superstars said:


> It is, when you have emails from Ukrainian board members, asking how to use Hunter's influence, being already on the board, with no experience, getting 50 G's a month.
> 
> 
> Learn something...


Good to know.  You shouldn't be mad about Hunter's job at Burisma then, either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 26, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Good to know.  You shouldn't be mad about Hunter's job at Burisma then, either.


You missed it. Burisma was PAYING Hunter as a board member with no experience. Trump's kids DID not get compensated for WH duties.


Parallax said:


> What have the trump family done for you to give them the benefit of the doubt and take them for face value


It's not them it's the facts that they don't get paid.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 26, 2021)

Superstars said:


> You missed it. Burisma was PAYING Hunter as a board member with no experience. Trump's kids DID not get compensated for WH duties.


Power and influence are plenty of compensations. In fact when being offered between getting a couple of millions and getting a position of leadership within the west where they can translate that influence into money....they'd choose the later.

A board likely also pays the inept nephew of their CEO to sit on the board with them. Should that be investigated too?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 26, 2021)

Superstars said:


> You missed it. Burisma was PAYING Hunter as a board member with no experience. Trump's kids DID not get compensated for WH duties.
> 
> It's not them it's the facts that they don't get paid.


Wat?
How Don Jr., Ivanka, and Eric Trump Have Profited Off Their Dad's Presidency​Trump’s children take in millions overseas as president slams Biden’s son​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Superstars (Apr 26, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Wat?
> How Don Jr., Ivanka, and Eric Trump Have Profited Off Their Dad's Presidency​Trump’s children take in millions overseas as president slams Biden’s son​


Trump's kids having their businesses make money while in office is not the same as making money OFF VP Joe Biden's influence.

Please learn the difference instead of just posting links pretending to have any factual points.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 26, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Trump's kids having their businesses make money while in office is not the same as making money OFF VP Joe Biden's influence.


I don't think Superstars is capable of spelling the phrase ''conflict of interest''

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 26, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> I don't think Superstars is capable of spelling the phrase ''conflict of interest''


Huh. The things Ivanka did in China were questionable at best and violations of federal and international law at worst. Thanks for playing the Let us Deny That our Side of the Aisle Loves Nepotism game where only the wealthy and powerful win and everyone else loses their shit. I am not denying or defending nepotism regarding Hunter Biden either. Something is a little fishy. However, the case of Trump nepotism is way fisher and a lot more blatant.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 27, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Trump's kids having their businesses make money while in office is not the same as making money OFF VP Joe Biden's influence.
> 
> Please learn the difference instead of just posting links pretending to have any factual points.


My man here thinking that a Vice President’s influence is greater than the actual president’s  influence

VP cannot sign laws or command troops his only job is to have a heart beat

My man also not understanding that a lot of politicians international leaders went to Trump Businesses and hotels during the past four years just to gain favor with  the Trump kids so that they could influence their father









						A Trump hotel mystery: Giant reservations followed by empty rooms
					

The House is investigating whether groups tried to curry favor with Trump by booking rooms at his hotels but never using them.




					www.politico.com

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 27, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> My man also not understanding that a lot of politicians international leaders went to Trump Businesses and hotels during the past four years just to gain favor what’s the Trump kids so that they could influence their father


There was even talk about Trump hosting a NATO meeting on his own properties


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> his only job is to have a heart beat


sounds like my kinda job!
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 27, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> There was even talk about Trump hosting a NATO meeting on his own properties


Oh but hunter getting a job in Ukraine is too far?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 27, 2021)

ANYWAYS back to Matt Gaetz
Matt Gaetz's 'sex trafficker wingman' Joel Greenberg 'stole $432,700 of COVID-19 relief loans he began applying for the day after he was arrested for identity theft'​


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 27, 2021)

Superstars said:


> You have no clue what you are vomiting, as usual.
> 
> The DOJ concluded the law doesn't apply since they don't get paid.


That is, how you say, a LOOPHOLE
And Hunter, as a private citizen, took a job and was paid for it.  Didn't take a job at the white house, or get the job because his relative worked at that company.  Also, he has a JD from  (#1 law school in the country), and he's a military veteran. Kushner has a JD but from a much less prestigious school.


makeoutparadise said:


> ANYWAYS back to Matt Gaetz
> Matt Gaetz's 'sex trafficker wingman' Joel Greenberg 'stole $432,700 of COVID-19 relief loans he began applying for the day after he was arrested for identity theft'​


Nice


----------



## Superstars (Apr 27, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> I don't think Superstars is capable of spelling the phrase ''conflict of interest''





makeoutparadise said:


> My man here thinking that a Vice President’s influence is greater than the actual president’s  influence
> 
> VP cannot sign laws or command troops his only job is to have a heart beat
> 
> ...


Thank you AGAIN for posting that Trump's businesses can still operate even while he is president.



Subarashii said:


> That is, how you say, a LOOPHOLE
> And Hunter, as a private citizen, took a job and was paid for it.  Didn't take a job at the white house, or get the job because his relative worked at that company.  Also, he has a JD from  (#1 law school in the country), and he's a military veteran. Kushner has a JD but from a much less prestigious school.
> 
> Nice


This doesn't address Hunter's inexperience with oil, becoming a board member of a energy company, asking him on email, how to use his influence and to meet his VP father.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 27, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> There was even talk about Trump hosting a NATO meeting on his own properties


That's ridiculous. Someone who truly wanted to avoid such issues would have sold the hotels.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 27, 2021)

Superstars said:


> You have no clue what you are vomiting, as usual.
> 
> The DOJ concluded the law doesn't apply since they don't get paid.


Didn’t the DOJ also look into Hunter’s shit and found nothing wrong and hence didn’t charge him either?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 27, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Didn’t the DOJ also look into Hunter’s shit and found nothing wrong and hence didn’t charge him either?


Just like the FBI has had his laptop since last Dec. Sure the leftist DOJ is also "looking into" Hunter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 27, 2021)

Hunter isn't a name, it's a word, so that's strike one.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Just like the FBI has had his laptop since last Dec. Sure the leftist DOJ is also "looking into" Hunter


I'm not sure the point you're making here.
Are you agreeing that they can't find anything?


----------



## Eros (Apr 27, 2021)

DOJ leftist? Yeah, the FBI HQ, famously named after rightwing zealot, J. Edgar Hoover being leftist? That'll be the day. I'm straight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 27, 2021)

Jim said:


> I'm not sure the point you're making here.
> Are you agreeing that they can't find anything?


Read very carefully and brainstorm.


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Read very carefully and brainstorm.


I did. Seems like hunter biden is innocent of crimes


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 27, 2021)

Jim said:


> I did. Seems like hunter biden is innocent of crimes


Yup he's totally innocent, just like Hillary was totally innocent with those top secret servers in her basement.....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 27, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Just like the FBI has had his laptop since last Dec. Sure the leftist DOJ is also "looking into" Hunter


Whoa, Bill Barr is a leftist??


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 27, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Whoa, Bill Barr is a leftist??


Is Barr the FBI incarnate?

Weird I never seen Billy Bagpipes working a beat.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 27, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Just like the FBI has had his laptop since last Dec. Sure the leftist DOJ is also "looking into" Hunter


Ah how convenient that the DOJ is leftest when Hunter does something and then they’re fair and just when it comes to Trump and his kids

very Convenient

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 27, 2021)

Super: The DOJ has settled the matter their ruling is law

Also Super: The DOJ and FBI are leftist hacks run by the deep state !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 27, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Is Barr the FBI incarnate?
> 
> Weird I never seen Billy Bagpipes working a beat.



Was VP joe Biden the executive branch in carinate when hunter was appointed at Barisma? I didn’t see him personally bribe the board members

attorney General Barr is just a simple country lawyer with not political power or clout?

Democrats are all deep state agents that manage to   Pull invisible strings but Hey Bill Barr wasn’t walking a beat so... he clearly is innocent


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 27, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Was VP joe Biden the executive branch in carinate when hunter was appointed at Barisma?


Nobody said he was.........


makeoutparadise said:


> attorney General Barr is just a simple country lawyer with not political power or clout?


Is he from the country?



makeoutparadise said:


> Democrats are all deep state agents that manage to   Pull invisible strings but Hey Bill Barr wasn’t walking a beat so... he clearly is innocent


But Barr is deep state tho....?

Nothing you just said makes any sense.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 27, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Nobody said he was.........
> 
> Is he from the country?
> 
> ...


You were JUST defending barr and Trump appointed Barr who handled the Muller investigation 
He’s not deep state


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 27, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> You were JUST defending barr and Trump appointed Barr who handled the Muller investigation


No I was pointing out that Barr is not the FBI. Then you crashed into some tangents.



makeoutparadise said:


> He’s not deep state


He was Bush Sr's man. He was total deep state.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 27, 2021)

Jim said:


> I did. Seems like hunter biden is innocent of crimes






makeoutparadise said:


> Ah how convenient that the DOJ is leftest when Hunter does something and then they’re fair and just when it comes to Trump and his kids
> 
> very Convenient


Very truthful. Biden's DOJ dropped the racist charges that Trump had in place against ivy league schools.
Biden and his DOJ taking care of their donors!


----------



## Superstars (Apr 27, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Whoa, Bill Barr is a leftist??


Bill Barr ain't here.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 28, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Bill Barr ain't here.





ShinAkuma said:


> Is Barr the FBI incarnate?
> 
> Weird I never seen Billy Bagpipes working a beat.


The Hunter investigation was started in 2018, under Trump, and the head of the DOJ in 2018 was Bill Barr.  It's not like he was in dark about this investigation and some rando who worked for him started it by himself.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 28, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> The Hunter investigation was started in 2018, under Trump, and the head of the DOJ in 2018 was Bill Barr.


They only had possession of the laptop since December 2020 which was the entire point.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 28, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> They only had possession of the laptop since December 2020 which was the entire point.


They weren't investigating the laptop in 2018, it started as a tax thing.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 28, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> He was Bush Sr's man. He was total deep state.


If Barr is in the deep state then why did he spend his entire term doing everything in his power to protect Trump? Barr was downright slavishly loyal to Trump. Its kinda tragic that that slavish loyalty was met with betrayal when for once in his term Barr wasn't able to abuse his position to help Trump.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 28, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> They weren't investigating the laptop in 2018, it started as a tax thing.






ShinAkuma said:


> They only had possession of the laptop since December 2020 which was the entire point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 28, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> If Barr is in the deep state then why did he spend his entire term doing everything in his power to protect Trump?


He didn't. You've just been brainwashed by some CNN talking point.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 28, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> He didn't. You've just been brainwashed by some CNN talking point.


No he pretty much did. He only didn't agree(or more likely just couldn't find the loophole) to help Trump steal the election.

His first act in office was pretty much shouting ''Full exoneration!'' about the Mueller report despite the report not even saying that. There's also some thing about him intervening into a rape case against Trump and other lovely details. He kinda deserved getting betrayed by Trump.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 28, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


>


That's how time works.
DOJ started investigating his taxes in 2018, and then, 2 years later in 2020 the laptop came up as dubious "evidence" that has lead to... absolutely nothing.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 28, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> No he pretty much did.



No he didn't.

Barr never did anything unusual or beyond the prevue of any AG before him, so either you believe AG's are all slavishly loyal or this is business as usual.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 28, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> That's how time works.


Yes....I know.....  



Subarashii said:


> DOJ started investigating his taxes in 2018, and then, 2 years later in 2020 the laptop came up as dubious "evidence" that has lead to... absolutely nothing.


The point is Trump's DOJ didn't have the laptop as evidence. Hard to prosecute without evidence.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 28, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> No he didn't.
> 
> Barr never did anything unusual or beyond the prevue of any AG before him, so either you believe AG's are all slavishly loyal or this is business as usual.


Do you also see the world as so black and white? There are a lot of shades between "slavishly loyal" and "bidness as usual"


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 28, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Do you also see the world as so black and white?


Only when the answer is black and white.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 28, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Yes....I know.....
> 
> 
> The point is Trump's DOJ didn't have the laptop as evidence. Hard to prosecute without evidence.


What was the initial investigation about? I've said it several times.  Go back and read that part.  I can't assume you know how time works when you're stuck on the laptop coming into play 2 years after the investigation was started.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 28, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> The Hunter investigation was started in 2018, under Trump, and the head of the DOJ in 2018 was Bill Barr.  It's not like he was in dark about this investigation and some rando who worked for him started it by himself.


Doesn't matter _now_. Barr is gone.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 28, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Doesn't matter _now_. Barr is gone.


Barr's misdeeds still matter. He should never be allowed to move past them.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 28, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Barr's misdeeds still matter. He should never be allowed to move past them.


What? Ruth you promoted misdeeds/lies for years. Back up.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 28, 2021)

Superstars said:


> What? Ruth you promoted misdeeds/lies for years. Back up.


Well firstly I'm not an attorney general. Secondly no I didn't. Its you who's been parroting far right lies for the last couple of years. Even got banned for it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Superstars (Apr 28, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Well firstly I'm not an attorney general. Secondly no I didn't. Its you who's been parroting far right lies for the last couple of years. Even got banned for it


No I didn't. You just lied again.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Well firstly I'm not an attorney general.


that's what you want us to think!
j/k

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 28, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Well firstly I'm not an attorney general. Secondly no I didn't. Its you who's been parroting far right lies for the last couple of years. Even got banned for it


Attorney William Barr, is that you!?????????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 28, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> If Barr is in the deep state then why did he spend his entire term doing everything in his power to protect Trump? Barr was downright slavishly loyal to Trump. Its kinda tragic that that slavish loyalty was met with betrayal when for once in his term Barr wasn't able to abuse his position to help Trump.



Barr and Trump’s lawyer were on the same team
So Unless Gulliani is deep state too...








						Lev Parnas: William Barr 'basically on the team' to pressure Ukraine
					

"Mr. Barr had to have known everything," Lev Parnas, a Ukrainian associate of Trump lawyer Rudy Giuliani, told MSBC's Rachel Maddow on Wednesday.



					www.businessinsider.com
				




NEWLY UNEARTHED DOCUMENTS SHOW MULTIPLE MEETINGS BETWEEN GIULIANI AND BARR — AND GOWDY — IN 2019


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 28, 2021)

The man does not surround himself with good people. He doesn't have a great eye for that sort of thing. It was like watching a slow motion train wreck sometimes, how he would push away promising conservatives and then bring in rudy giuliani and that kraken woman and align himself with some bizarre company. Trump has his skillset but this isn't one of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 29, 2021)

HIS. OWN. FUCKING. WINGMAN.


@ShinAkuma @Superstars

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2021)

so we ever find the people blackmailing him?
A shame he even gave away that his family would be wearing wires.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 29, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> HIS. OWN. FUCKING. WINGMAN.
> 
> 
> @ShinAkuma @Superstars


I guess we will see if it holds up under the law.


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2021)

He might have struck a deal to avoid persecution anyway.


----------



## Eros (Apr 29, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> The man does not surround himself with good people. He doesn't have a great eye for that sort of thing. It was like watching a slow motion train wreck sometimes, how he would push away promising conservatives and then bring in rudy giuliani and that kraken woman and align himself with some bizarre company. Trump has his skillset but this isn't one of them.


Paula White comes to mind. She is a Jim Jones in the making.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2021)

this thread got wildly derailed cotdamn


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2021)

man...

idgaf what anyone says

he did it did it


----------



## Breadman (Apr 30, 2021)

It's been wild seeing his gaggle of sycophants step up to bat for him going "well he didn't do it! And even if he DID do it, how old is 17 really? M-Maybe we should even lower the age of consent to something reasonable like 15-16!"  

Like, first off, were you really NOT able to find anyone in their twenties willing to have sex with you? Ya just HAD to go for the girls that are still in/barely out of highschool? Banging a minor was the ONLY option to get your rocks off?

And second of all, WHY? The hell you got in common with a highschooler anyways? I will never for the life of me understand why you would want to get involved with someone that young. Hell, I'm only a 23 year old sprout and there's no way in hell I'd date someone who's just out of highschool and technically legal because there'd be nothing to talk about since we're talking about people who have barely experienced life, that in most cases don't have any particular passions or life goals or dreams or any of that! It's insane! 

The only thing, and I mean THE ONLY THING I can see why people do this shit is because of the power dynamic. Because that's literally all there is to that type of relationship, sexually or not.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 30, 2021)

I mean....that's technically the right thing for Gaetz to do. Kinda....by the smallest margins possible.


----------



## Breadman (Apr 30, 2021)

People waiting for someone to turn 18 just so they can have sex with them are also weird as hell.

Again, I said this in my past comment... you REALLY couldn't find any other prostitute of age? The hell were you waiting on this one for? That's weird as hell to WAIT for someone selling sex to turn of age to have sex for them. If it's just sex, then literally hook up with any other woman selling sex. This is suspect as hell.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 30, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> HIS. OWN. FUCKING. WINGMAN.
> 
> 
> @ShinAkuma @Superstars


If true, let the hurricane come.


----------



## Eros (Apr 30, 2021)

Oh my.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 30, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Paula White comes to mind. She is a Jim Jones in the making.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eros (Apr 30, 2021)

God, I miss her!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 30, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> God, I miss her!


I am her now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 30, 2021)

Looks like all that baby eating Satan worshipping paedophile ring stuff was actually just projection from the real kiddie fidlers. The right strikes again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 30, 2021)

Breadman said:


> People waiting for someone to turn 18 just so they can have sex with them are also weird as hell.
> 
> Again, I said this in my past comment... you REALLY couldn't find any other prostitute of age? The hell were you waiting on this one for? That's weird as hell to WAIT for someone selling sex to turn of age to have sex for them. If it's just sex, then literally hook up with any other woman selling sex. This is suspect as hell.


This is why we need legal prostitution all over, not just Nevada, and especially in DC, which needs to be a state. These horny bastards need to dip their wicks in legal and age appropriate pussy and ass. It's that simple.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2021)

It's not illegal per se but it's objectively weird and creepy to wait 3 months for a 17 year old to turn 18 to then fuck

grooming ass type shit


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 13, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Death Certificate (May 14, 2021)

Feds tighten grip in Gaetz probe
					

The announcement of a change-of-plea hearing for Joel Greenberg puts additional pressure on the congressman.




					www.politico.com


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (May 14, 2021)

Gaetz is fucked.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (May 14, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Gaetz is fucked.


Must be a change of phase for him to be the one fucked against his will


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (May 14, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Must be a change of phase for him to be the one fucked against his will


What's he gonna do, claim the system is committing statutory rape against him?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (May 14, 2021)

Ooh boy~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (May 14, 2021)

IT IS!!!


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 14, 2021)

Well Gatze’s tax collector friend has now pleaded guilty to the 6 out of the 33 crimes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 14, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Well Gatze’s tax collector friend has now pleaded guilty to the 6 out of the 33 crimes


Yep, its about time to see how many and what skeletons will come out of their closets soon.


----------



## Breadman (May 14, 2021)

Politicians and under-the-table crimes go together like PB&J!


----------



## Eros (May 14, 2021)

Breadman said:


> Politicians and under-the-table crimes go together like PB&J!


No wonder some advocate anarchy.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 14, 2021)

Nothing specific about him yet I have my reservations

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (May 14, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> IT IS!!!


Of the daily beast tho, I’m hoping a more reputable site comes up with this evidence


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2021)

This guy is going to jail.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (May 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 15, 2021)

Roger got pardon but if he’s roped into this then That is fine


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (May 15, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Roger got pardon but if he’s roped into this then That is fine



The pardon won't cover his alleged acts in the insurrection.


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> The man does not surround himself with good people. He doesn't have a great eye for that sort of thing. It was like watching a slow motion train wreck sometimes, how he would push away promising conservatives and then bring in rudy giuliani and that kraken woman and align himself with some bizarre company. Trump has his skillset but this isn't one of them.



Birds of a feather


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2021)

GRIMMM said:


> Looks like all that baby eating Satan worshipping paedophile ring stuff was actually just projection from the real kiddie fidlers. The right strikes again.


There was a case where a prominent q anon forum user came forward saying he struggles with
Cp addiction. So yes often times those screaming the loudest in a witch hunt are projecting their own vices and insecurities. 

The people talking about it the most are the ones obessed with it.


----------



## Pliskin (May 15, 2021)

RemChu said:


> There was a case where a prominent q anon forum user came forward saying he struggles with
> Cp addiction. So yes often times those screaming the loudest in a witch hunt are projecting their own vices and insecurities.
> 
> The people talking about it the most are the ones obessed with it.


I think this is really really really fucking likely to be true,

like we all accept by now that all the hardcore anti lgbtq politicians have a doomsday clock running behind them until the first photos of them with some prostidude comes out.

The same is imho very likely with the Qanons and pedo stuff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hand Banana (May 15, 2021)

Superstars said:


> Yep. You and I both know. That's the status quo around here.


Look at you two non Americans fight for people you don't even benefit from while ignoring the fact we're in a thread about a man who had sex with an underage teen and paid for it. Amazing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (May 15, 2021)

Hand Banana said:


> Look at you two non Americans fight for people you don't even benefit from while ignoring the fact we're in a thread about a man who had sex with an underage teen and paid for it. Amazing.


Actually I said if he's guilty he needs to be prosecuted. But of course your allergy to facts prevents you from interacting with reality in any meaningful way.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 15, 2021)

I hear geatz and mtg are presenting together at some trump rallies soon (yes trump himself is scheduled to hold more rallies in june) so he's probably sticking around.

Meanwhile democrats get rid of al franken because he spontaneously kissed a woman 10 years ago during a skit rehearsal.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Actually I said if he's guilty he needs to be prosecuted. But of course your allergy to facts prevents you from interacting with reality in any meaningful way.


Idk man. Seems like you focusing on the wrong topic at hand.


----------



## ShinAkuma (May 15, 2021)

Hand Banana said:


> Idk man. Seems like you focusing on the wrong topic at hand.


Well it would *seem* like that when you haven't made yourself aware of the facts.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (May 15, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I hear geatz and mtg are presenting together at some trump rallies soon (yes trump himself is scheduled to hold more rallies in june) so he's probably sticking around.
> 
> Meanwhile democrats get rid of al franken because he spontaneously kissed a woman 10 years ago during a skit rehearsal.



Because the white trash in the GOP have no standards. It's okay to storm the Capitol or campaign with pedos like Roy Moore or Matt Gaetz if you are Republican.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 15, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Well it would *seem* like that when you haven't made yourself aware of the facts.


----------



## ShinAkuma (May 15, 2021)

Hand Banana said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hand Banana (May 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2021)

Gaetz homie is singing like a fucking bird lmaoooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2021)

ok, let's calm down with the reaction gifs and image only responses.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hand Banana (May 15, 2021)

Parallax said:


> Gaetz homie is singing like a fucking bird lmaoooo


I would too tbh.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 15, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Because the white trash in the GOP have no standards.



Please don't use bigoted terms like white trash if you're not white, that's an outgroup attack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hand Banana (May 15, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Please don't use bigoted terms like white trash if you're not white, that's an outgroup attack.


**



















I can use it tho since I'm half white?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (May 15, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Please don't use bigoted terms like white trash if you're not white, that's an outgroup attack.



Um, it's not really bigoted and white Puerto Ricans are a thing like my Dad.


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Um, it's not really bigoted and white Puerto Ricans are a thing like my Dad.


i didn't know puerto ricans existed
j/k


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 15, 2021)

Thanks for the help jim.


----------



## Eros (May 15, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Please don't use bigoted terms like white trash if you're not white, that's an outgroup attack.


I got in deep shit on Facebook for using the term, white t****.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Superstars (May 15, 2021)

Hand Banana said:


> Look at you two non Americans fight for people you don't even benefit from while ignoring the fact we're in a thread about a man who had sex with an underage teen and paid for it. Amazing.


I stated repeatedly, if Gatez is guilty, he should get the rope.

But I'll grant you some leeway for your mistakes. Since you use google's bablefish, to translate my born and raised American language into your locale mandarin speech.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Eros (May 15, 2021)

Hand Banana said:


> **
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got in trouble for using it, and as far as I know, I am about 90% white, so no.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 15, 2021)

Superstars said:


> I stated repeatedly, if Gatez is guilty, he should get the rope.
> 
> But I'll grant you some leeway for your mistakes. Since you use google's bablefish, to translate my American language into your locale mandarin speech.


 Babel fish.


----------



## ShinAkuma (May 15, 2021)

Superstars said:


> I stated repeatedly, if Gatez is guilty, he should get the rope.
> 
> But I'll grant you some leeway for your mistakes. Since you use google's bablefish, to translate my born and raised American language into your locale mandarin speech.


Hard hitting fax!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (May 16, 2021)

Oofa...


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (May 17, 2021)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 3, 2021)

Apparently Matt is obstructing justice


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 3, 2021)

Matt Gaetz also wanted to overthrow the state he said. Like Trump suggesting people with guns ''do something''

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 9, 2021)

Newsmax turned down embattled Republican Matt Gaetz for a job -spokesperson
					

Conservative media outlet Newsmax, a favorite of former President Donald Trump's, rejected embattled Republican U.S. Representative Matt Gaetz's request for a job, a spokesperson for the website said on Monday.




					www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 14, 2021)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Newsmax turned down embattled Republican Matt Gaetz for a job -spokesperson
> 
> 
> Conservative media outlet Newsmax, a favorite of former President Donald Trump's, rejected embattled Republican U.S. Representative Matt Gaetz's request for a job, a spokesperson for the website said on Monday.
> ...


I came here to necro post this, but it looks like I've been out maneuvered

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 14, 2021)

Does Matt have any dirt on Garland? What's the hold up?


----------

